# Caja Acustica Tipo KARLSON



## epicee77

Hola a TODOS, un profesor de la facultad me recomendo que pusiera mis parlantes en un tipo de caja acustica llamada KARLSON.
Estube buscando por internet y queria mostrarles las paginas que encontre de este tipo de caja. En ellas, no parece necesario saber los parametros del parlante. y hay modelos para parlantes de 12´´ y 15´´.
Si alguien ha utilizado estas cajas, por favor dejar su opinion, y sino decir que les parecen estas cajas!
gracias
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=59

http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/


----------



## Fogonazo

Los parametros de los parlantes no son tan importantes por el tipo de resonador de columna de aires que se forma con esa particular abertura que se supone resuene en un amplio margen de frecuencias de forma pareja

Nunca arme ninguno, pero conosco el sonido de cajas comerciales que aplicaban este concepto y era muy agradable.

Si no recuerdo mal, eran gabinetes de muy buen desempeño pero no admitian potencias elevadas

Esta es una version mas siglo XXI


----------



## epicee77

Muchas gracias por la información, yo las queria usar para un parlante para bajos, que arme con una potencia con un tda1265q que son aproximadamente 50 w rsm.
Asiq me imagino que debe andar bien.
Bueno, voy a tratar de armarla, contarles como me funciono y subir algunas fotos !
gracias !


----------



## Bishop341

Mira, yo tengo 4 Karlson de 12", mi viejo los tenia con parlantes LEEA de 12" en su boliche, a 2 de ellos les agrande el agujero y les puse 2 selenium 15pw6de 400w y no te das una idea los graves profundos que tiran... no son frecuencias de golpe, sino son esos graves que hacen vibrar la tierra, lo que si se quedan cortos de agudos y medios, tenes que ponerle unos tweeter en las orejas que se banquen una potencia parecida al parlante


----------



## maxep

Me saqué las ganas. y me armé una caja Karlson
para un 6" oti , no pensé que iba a lograr tanto golpe y bajos profundos a la vez, realmente me encantó.

Acá dejo las fotos de la caja para el woofer de 6"


----------



## AnoraX

Yo también arme con mi viejo unas cajas Karlson, y le pusimos un divisor de 3 vias con un parlantito para medios y un tweeter de esos bala.

Pusimos una grabación de una banda de jazz del año 40, y parecía que tenías los tipos tocando esos tambores a 2 metros. 

Este caja se destaca por su excelentes graves y su alto desempeño a baja potencia.

Recordemos claro, que cuando esta caja se diseño, 3W era WOW! No como ahora, que 1W es como un caramelo.

Despues voy a sacarle un par de fotos asi las ven.

Saludos!


----------



## RORO

Hace poco me construí un amplificador de 2 Watts con tubos 6bm8 , el proyecto mas ambicioso que he llevado a cabo en electrónica con ayuda de un amigo que sabe mucho de valvulas y he querido realizar esta  famosa caja para  complementarlo con el amplificador , tengo un par de conos de 6.5 pulgadas , alguien podría darme las medidas para hacer una caja  del tipo Karlson ?

Gracias.


----------



## edusonido

Lo mejor que hay es el Karslon, yo lo armé porque siempre me insistía mi viejo y la verdad no me arrepiento , los graves que tira te hacen temblar el estomago , lo que tienen nomas es que son pesados, pero la verdad que los recomiendo.

Ahí van los planos del Karlson , comenten ! 
The Karlson Homepage


----------



## Carlos Five

edusonido dijo:


> lo mejor que hay es el carson yo lo arme por que siempre me insistia mi viejo y la verdad no me arrepiento , los graves que tira te hacen temblar el estomago , lo que tienen nomas es que son pesados, pero la verdad que los recomiendo
> 
> ahi van los planos del carlson , comenten!!      http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/


Hola EDUSONIDO, me gustaría felicitarte y comentarte q*ue* estas en lo cierto. Considero q*ue* es “ EL REFLECTOR DE BAJOS” X excelencia.
Llevo construidos desde 1994 + de 370 sistemas en 15´y 18´de 3 y 4 vías la mayoría de ellos. Si me permitís y no lo tomas a mal, te dejo algunas sugerencias salidas de la investigación, los ensayos y los múltiples errores cometidos en estos años. 
Paso a contarte. Es MUY IMPORTANTE q*ue* tengas en cuenta q*ue* el KARLSON es, aunque no lo parezca, 1 reflector de bajos y  su comportamiento a frecuencias medias y medias bajas es francamente objetable, pues la cavidad frontal (cono - ranura de sintonía) produce 1 desagradable efecto retumbante (como si hablaras dentro de 1 tonel) No te olvides q*ue* en la época en q*ue* fue diseñado se aplicaba la teoría de la FUENTE PUNTUAL DE SONIDO (parlantes coaxiales) 
Solución. . .? ¡  simple. . el segmento de medios bajos, medios y agudos, montados en 1 satélite q*ue* ubicaras  donde te plazca, sobre el mismo Karlson, columna mediante, o bien donde las características acústicas del recinto de audición lo determinen. Acordate q*ue* en frecuencias bajas no hay percepción de estereofonía, excepto q*ue* la base del triangulo fuentes-auditorio sea enorme.
Te sugiero cortar el woffer a 800Hz si usas 12´o 15´y 600Hz si es de 18´(a 12dB; 2º orden de Butterworth).

VERhttp://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html)

El mejor resultado lo obtendrás con parlantes de cono secado al vacío y borde de foam pero OJO, la suspensión debe ser DURA
Con este gabinete tendrás la maravillosa experiencia de escuchar la FUNDAMENTAL y no solamente las armónicas pares como sucede con los bass réflex sintonizados o los de laberinto acústico.
Respecto al manejo de potencia, te garantizo q*ue* podes (si el motor y la mecánica del woffer te lo permiten) disipar 350W rms sin la menor distorsión. Te aseguro q*ue* a esos valores la masa de aire q*ue* sale x la ranura de sintonía te despeina. . JA JA 
Espero haberte sido útil con esta pequeña info, pero desde ya sabelo, estoy a tu disposición. Éxitos……………………Carlos Five


----------



## soborocotea

Hola!
les quería hacer una pregunta, porque me estoy por armar el bafle con un Leea de 12 rango extendido.
Me observado que en la madera en la que sale el aire hay dos versiones: una tiene directamente una abertura rectangular (casi cuadrada para ejemplificarlo mejor) y otra version (como la publicada en la revista "mecanica popular" que tiene como "rayas" de 1 pulgada de ancho por 7 y pico de pulgadas de largo.

en base a la experiencia que han tenido algunos de ustedes con estos bafles, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre estos dos diseños?

Espero con ansias sus respuestas.

Pedro.-


----------



## maxep

Mi caja Karlson con woofer Oti de 6" se la regalé a un bajista que usaba un cabezal ArgenChino , le enseñé como anulo el woofer malo que traia y cambio por el 6" , suena el doble en potencia y con un sonido mucho mas agradable.


----------



## estiga

Hola, estoy con ganas de hacerme uno/s subwoofer Karlson y la verdad estuve mirando, y  quería hacer unas preguntitas.

1) Que madera es la mas óptima? mdf? aglomerado? fibrofacil? (enchapados?)

2) Mas allá de la potencia, es mucha la diferencia entre uno de 12", 15" o 18"?

3) Conocen algún parlante para recomendarme que suene lindo y no sea tan caro?

Gracias,

Juan


----------



## edusonido

estiga dijo:


> Hola, estoy con ganas de hacerme uno/s subwoofer Karlson y la verdad estuve mirando, y  quería hacer unas preguntitas.
> 
> 1) Que madera es la mas óptima? mdf? aglomerado? fibrofacil? (enchapados?)
> 
> 2) Mas allá de la potencia, es mucha la diferencia entre uno de 12", 15" o 18"?
> 
> 3) Conocen algún parlante para recomendarme que suene
> ndo y no sea tan caro?
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Juan



Hola Juan , mirá , te cuento , yo me lo armé con fibrofacil y la verdad que suena muy bien .

Por otro lado cuando recién armé la caja no tenía el dinero para un parlante  de 15" , así que como tenía uno de 12 se lo puse y sonaba bien.

Pero cuando junté la plata para los de 15 me los compré y cambió bastante , la verdad que con un buen equipo de audio te vas a enamorar de esta caja !

Y te cuento que le puse un parlante Jahro de 150 Wattts y anda bien , un abrazo y suerte con el armado de la caja !


----------



## pool27

Que tipo de parlante se usa ? Rango extendido o woofer ( se puede utilizar parlante de 10" u 8") ?


----------



## Carlos Five

Hola POOL27 y a todos los amigos del foro.
En rigor a la verdad podés utilizar un parlante de rango “completo” llamado comúnmente RANGO EXTENDIDO,  el tema radica en que el solo hecho de montarlo en un KARLSON  te garantizara una respuesta y un rendimiento en frecuencias bajas que  JAMAS obtendrás con ningún otro gabinete acústico. El otro problema que  vas a observar será  a frecuencias medias bajas y medias;  produce un efecto que yo defino como de “entubamiento”, entendiendo por ello la percepción de los sonidos como si  se emitieran  desde dentro de un tubo.
La característica más  sobresaliente de este gabinete es que  aun el parlante más  ordinario (berreta) suena increíblemente mejor, casi como un altavoz de buena calidad; con lo cual es muy fácil imaginar como andará con un excelente  parlante.
Tenés que tener muy presente que en este gabinete la respuesta se extiende una octava por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante que le montes, por lo tanto si la  Fo es de 30 Hz, en el gabinete responderá hasta los 15 Hz.
Yo te recomiendo usarlo solo para frecuencias bajas, no más de 800Hz, resolviendo la reproducción del resto del espectro con un sistema de dos vías (medios y agudos), usando siempre membrana para los medios, nunca driver, porque a frecuencias medias bajas son terriblemente distorsivos.
Respecto al diámetro del cono del parlante a utilizar, recorda  que los mayores responden a frecuencias más bajas y tienen mayor rendimiento (mueven mas masa de aire).
Espero haberte sido útil en este tema y si algo quieres  preguntarme, hacelo que con todo gusto te lo responderé si está por supuesto dentro de mi campo de conocimiento.


----------



## pool27

Carlos Five , gracias por tu respuesta , ahora pregunto , en Mecanica Popular donde están los planos, menciona que se puede usar parlante coaxial o triaxial, esto mejoraria la respuesta de medios y agudos, o le sacaria resonancia a la caja por reproducir todos los rangos de frecuencias con un solo parlante.- ( los usaré con un sinto-amplificador Pionner 30 + 30 W) desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## P917

epicee77 dijo:


> Hola a TODOS, un profesor de la facultad me recomendo que pusiera mis parlantes en un tipo de caja acustica llamada KARLSON.
> Estube buscando por internet y queria mostrarles las paginas que encontre de este tipo de caja. En ellas, no parece necesario saber los parametros del parlante. y hay modelos para parlantes de 12´´ y 15´´.
> Si alguien ha utilizado estas cajas, por favor dejar su opinion, y sino decir que les parecen estas cajas!
> gracias
> Hágalo Usted Mismo El transductor Acústico Karlson - Revista Mecánica Popular
> 
> The Karlson Homepage



Yo los armé para mi casa y los tengo funcionando con un Yamaha home theater, la calidad de sonido y el rendimiento es incomparable a cualquier otra caja acustica, en la parte superior yo le adicioné un super tweeter y dos rango medios de 5 " , imperdible con un divisor de tres vias , jamás podrás escuchar unos bajos tan secos sin resonar como con estos bafles. Dignos de admiración.

Aquí van los planos : 

The Karlson Homepage

Sobre la parte superior en compartimiento aparte agragar una caja de 20 cm e instalar el divisor , el tweteer y los dos rangos medios de 6 o 5  de 16 Ohm en paralelo.


----------



## Delarc

Me reporto como otro admirador del Karlson.
Allá por los años '70 construí mis Karlson para 12". Les puse unos woofers UCOA de 25W que ya tenía (no me daba el cuero para los LEEA) y nunca mas los abrí. Hoy siguen trabajando y despertando admiración entre quienes los escuchan. Los amigos de mis hijos al escucharlos suelen exclamar: ¡Como suena este equipo! 

Lo que perciben es una gran diferencia con lo que están acostumbrados a oír. Y eso les llama la atención. Los bajos suenan "dulces", "reales", "lindos" así dicen

Mi equipo aclaro que es bastante modesto. Un viejo AKAI de 25W. Dos cajas satélites para unos tweeter UCOA de 5" (cono cartón) y unos medios "inventados" de 8" LEEA que en realidad son Rango extendido (los que tienen el centro de aluminio).

Los UCOA de los Karlson tienen el cartón del cono bastante gastado y cada tres o cuatro años, cuando me acuerdo, les paso aceite de máquina de coser suavemente con un algodón para "que no se resequen mas"... esta "fórmula mágica" es una receta de aquella época... seguramente una barbaridad, pero hasta ahora no me puedo quejar.

Creo que ya es tiempo de cambiarles los parlantes, sobre todo ahora que incorporé un amplificador de 75W (Onkyo) por canal.


----------



## aquileslor

Adhiero a todos los conceptos sobre las excelentes caraterísticas de esas cajas. Yo nunca las hice pero las compraba hechas en una fábrica creo de la provincia de Bs. As. Las usaba en cines parroquiales y andaban de maravillas, dando el verdadero sonido " de cine". Estaban hechas con terciado grueso, creo mas de 1/2 pulgada.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Valen la pena para hacer un woofer con caja Karlson o una bass reflex?
Cual baja mas en frecuencia y suena mejor?


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Valen la pena para hacer un woofer con caja Karlson o una bass reflex?
> Cual baja mas en frecuencia y suena mejor ?


 
Todo depende el parlante que le pongas  tenes que medir los parámetros TS y en base a eso vas a saber que caja es la óptima, a mi personalmente las cajas Karlson no me gustan por que tienen mas problemas que soluciones, pero, si te gusta el tipo de sonido que dan... dale para adelante.

Saludos !


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Es para un woofer que ya había iniciado un tema, todavia no he comprado el woofer y nunca escuché una Karlson, voy a hacer las 2 y probar, simplemente necesito la que tenga mejores graves.

Para un woofer Chino, sirve la Karlson? Por lo que entendí no llevan cálculos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rodrigocabralniebla , el Karlson es un reflector de bajos


Ventajas :
No necesitan cálculos. Cualquier parámetro les va.
Andan a una octava menos que la resonancia del parlante.
No tienen golpe sino graves muy profundos.

Desventajas:
Son algo mas pesadas.
Pocos medios y menos agudos.
Los medios pueden sonar como "entubados"

Saludos !


----------



## Delarc

Exacto, ni se les ocurra intentar sacar medios o agudos de un Karlson, solo bajos y recortando lo mas abajo posible.

Para los medios y agudos, construir una caja satélite que se ubica luego cerca del Karlson. Estas cajas no precisan cálculo y generalmente llevan en su interior el divisor de frecuencias.

La caja Karlson es "mas difícil" de hacer... no es un simple cajón. Pero vale la pena.

El sonido resultante es distinto. No se si esto es medible técnicamente, calculo que sí. Pero si lo que se busca es el bajo que te golpea, creo que por acá no pasa la cosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , no tienen golpe como las cajas de 4º o 6º orden a las que están acostumbrados ahora los pibes.

(Que dan siempre el mismo golpe) 

Son graves mas "guturales" , aconsejan cortalas por los 800 HZ , porque pueden sonar en lo inaudible para nosotros (15 HZ)

Un Karlson por si mismo solo puede tenes mejores medios-agudos solamente con un coaxial


----------



## P917

Rodrigocabralniebla.  Los balfes Karlson que yo armé fueron con un Leea woofer de 12 pulgadas de 125 Watts 8 Ohms , dos rangos medios  de LEEA 5 pulgadas en pararlelo de 16 Ohms de 50 Watts cada uno y un super tweeter de 100 Watts , los cortes son 800 y 6000 Hz , los tengos conectados a un home theater Yamaha de 125 Watts por canal. Me emociona mucho cuando escucho Abbey Road , despues del grillo cuando Ringo hace un solo de bateria la claridad de los bajos es notable , practicamente parece que estás al lado de la batería tocandola , de la claridad que tiene, no resuena por ningun lado, tal cual como lo hace la caja de la bateria ; seco y con mucha profundidad.  Se aprecia nítidamente el sonido remanente del parche de la bateria luego del golpe.

Otro , si digo los bafles Karson fueron usados en el cine Gaumont  en la epoca del sensorround  con la pelicula terremoto de Chalston Heston ,  el sonido del temblor  emando por  estos balfles  capaces de reproducir sonidos de 5 a 10 Hz dependiendo del woofer  en adelante te hacía vibrar la butaca y el piso de madera dando la sensacion de experimentar el terremoto.


----------



## Delarc

Recuerdo esos Karlson en el Gaumont. Y los he visto en varios cines mas "modernos" desperdigados en las paredes laterales y traseras.

Revisando papeles viejos, no hace mucho encontré un conexionado de parlantes que quizás los mas conocedores puedan reconocer y comentar. Yo lo había sacado de un artículo aparecido (creo) en la vieja Radio Práctica que un amigo compraba. 

El artículo explicaba algo así como que, cuando el amplificador envía impulsos al parlante, lo hace a "velocidad eléctrica" (casi tan rápida como la luz) y el parlante debe transformar esos impulsos en un movimiento mecánico (mucho mas lento) de modo que mientras el parlante reacciona al primero de los impulsos e intenta transformarlo en un sonido, hay otros muchos impulsos que se pierden porque el parlante está "ocupado" con el primero. Ese tren de impulsos que "no se reproducen" se transforman en calor (se calienta la bobina). El conexionado intentaba recuperar parte de esos sonidos.

Aclaro que esto es lo que recuerdo haber leído... pero como pasaron muchos años quizás mi recuerdo sea poco exacto.

Lo cierto es que llegué a conectar así y el resultado fue muy interesante. Muchos sonidos que antes no había notado en los temas, aparecían muy nítidos y además la sala de escucha "adquiría dimensión".

Ya tenía en esa época mis 2 Karlson de 12" y mis 2 cajas satélites para medios y agudos. El "canal fantasma" (así lo habíamos bautizado con los amigos") era una caja marca "Vossa" (parecido al Winco pero en madera) con un Rango extendido de 8" y de poca potencia.

Adjunto esquema básico del conexionado, por si a alguien le interesa probarla o quizás comentarlo.


----------



## DannyR

Con la conexión que propone Delarc, no estariamos haciendo que salga humo del aplificador?
Edusonido, creo que se comento que no hace falta mucho calculo para estas cajas, quizas haciendolo un poco mas grande que la de 15 funcione muy bien ! Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No DannyR , era muy común hacer un canal diferencia del derecho e izquierdo.

Edusonido , el bafle Karlson tiene la ventaja que no necesitás parámetros del parlante ni calcular nada , de todas maneras te aconsejaría que los cortes en 400 Hz y le pongas arriba *otra caja* para los medios y agudos. Ésto te lo digo por su característica de medios "nasales o entubados" 

Por favor no construyas ningún enjendro aKarlsonado , buscá los papeles originales 













Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G.

Yo tengo por originales otros datos, aunque el papelito de arriba en todas mis investigaciones de hace un par de años no lo vi, al rato con mas calma paso mis datos arrejuntados.


----------



## AndyMetal

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Edusonido , el bafle Karlson tiene la ventaja que no necesitás parámetros del parlante ni calcular nada , de todas maneras te aconsejaría que los cortes en 400 Hz y le pongas arriba *otra caja* para los medios y agudos. Ésto te lo digo por su característica de medios "nasales o entubados"
> 
> Por favor no construyas ningún enjendro aKarlsonado , buscá los papeles originales
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_74mgsXnFjZ8/TDkf9vefrMI/AAAAAAAAAno/EIfPZcPF11E/s576/chngovrkit.jpg
> 
> 
> http://public.blu.livefilestore.com...Rzd63Mbmy-0jxqUvbpw/transductor-bo.jpg?psid=1
> 
> Saludos !



Doy fe de que los Karlson de Edusonido están hechos con los planos originales, la idea es simplemente agrandar el agujero donde cabe el parlante y reemplazar el de 15" por uno de 18" de mejor calidad y respuesta en bajas frecuencias.


----------



## urubamba

Subo estos aportes por si alguien se larga a construirlas. Karlson lo modificó al diseño original levemente, creo que es bueno tenerlo tener en cuenta..
Tuve estos gabinetes con Leea RE124 si mal no recuerdo ( el de 12 " con domo de aluminio ) y alimentado con un valvular PP con 6BQ5. Hablo del 68/69, así que como es imposible la memoria auditiva, voy a decir solamente acerca del sonido que recuerdo una hermosa sensación de sonido " grande " , espacioso. 
Aquí por los pagos Argentinos, y no hace mucho, un forista las hizo construir y los usó con parlantes de muy buena factura coaxiales, pero no le agradaron. Y las puso en venta, busquen por el lado del foro audio valvular ....Si concretan, por favor acordarse de Uru y agradecer por MP , con eso me basta y sobra !


----------



## VonBraun

Hoal. En teoría, esos son los planos originales de las Karlson, algunos datos constructivos y una breve reseña. Soy el feliz poseedor de un par que llevan Leea 1221Xe en su interior, pero hechas con los planos que sacó la revista mecánica popular en el 58 mas o menos, igual suenan muy bien. Estan cortadas a 400hz. Recomendadas para aquel que disfrute de exquisitos bajos muy lejanos a lo que te puede ofrecer el audio-car.


----------



## pppppo

Estoy construyendo unas karlson con 15-150 be originales leea, saque los datos de aqui y un par de lugares mas y subi las preliminares de armado en el arenero, en unos dias mas subo fotos por aqui con el trabajo semiconcluido. Por lo que recuerdo de su sonido, hace 20 años, tenian unos bajos impresionantes y mas para la epoca, perdon hace 30, a veces se me cae alguna sota con la edad . Hoy termine con el enchapado en cedro del frente....


----------



## AndyMetal

Un amigo los tiene con parlantes Selenium, probamos cortando en distintas frecuencias, 120 Hz fue la que mas nos gustó, la llegamos a probar a 60 Hz y mamita querida !


----------



## pppppo

Las cajas estan armadas con aglomerado 19 reciclado de sobrantes y cosas en desuso, estantes etc. Mecanicamente correcto, visualmente horrible al principio, nada que no salve un poco de masilla (de auto, la mejor para casi todo uso) y cosmetica posterior.

 El enchapado es reciclado tambion, habia sobrado de una cama hace unos 15 años y no se habia usado por su mala calidad, zafo con paciencia y saliva.

 Parlante del año 93-4.

 Vista final, medios y agudos aparte con cross activo en dos vias.



 Cross de los medios y agudos pasivo todavia a resolver en valor final.

 El vinilico se llama fibra de carbono y es el que se usa para los techos de los autos, etc. Es resistente, tiene muy buen acabado y disimula bien imperfecciones.

Por ahora pocas apreciaciones subjetivas obviamente (sin mediciones).
El bombo de la bateria parecia casi real .
El bajo simil anterior.
Este parlante no me gustaba en dos bass reflex anteriores, ahora como diria Don Dosme, "sonido gustoso".
En medios-graves arriba de los 300 o 400 no gusto, pero use una placa de sonido de compu peor que mala, no sirve ni para fuego .
Por encima de los 2000 no disgusto. Igual no importa el corte es activo.

Lleva mucho trabajo y tiempo construirlas, segun mi vale la pena si es para uno.
Recomiendo refuerzo de pisos en la zona de apoyo, y si se les cae una encima venda, yeso y analgesico .

Supongo en una semana, semana y media producto final.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Guta mucho  , es cierto que tienen unos graves impresionantes y no "golpe" y que en los medios es nasal.

Ya me voy a dar una vuelta pa escucharlos che


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

@pppppo gran trabajo ¡¡¡


----------



## LuisTesla

Hola les consulto a todos ustedes que tienen sus experiencias con estas cajas. 
 Tengo curiosidad de diseñar unas de estas con un subwoofer para ser usado en musica o en un Home Theater.  Si no se tienen encuenta los parametros TS, que tipo de woofer es recomendable para estas cajas? . Seria muy eficiente para home theater si como lei, la respuesta de un woofer puede bajar hasta una octava, cosa que con cualquier woofer de medio pelo de 10 pulgadas se podria alcanzar una frecuencia de 30hz o menor


----------



## pppppo

Gracias Dosme, Gracias Juan Carlos 

Don Luis en primera instancia, teniendo 1 sub sellado, un reflex de 18", diria que si por lo agradable y rendimiento del sonido a baja frecuencia, aclaro sin experiencia en estas ni ningun otro tipo de caja, igual decidi son las definitivas en bf si la sra me deja ocupar el lugar correspondiente en mia casa, cosa que pasara indefectiblemente...
El sonido sigue siendo muy claro y definido a pesar de ser frecuencias bajas, inteligible completamente no como en las otras cajas que hacen relleno, digamos de alguna manera quizas inventada por mi.
Semana, semana y media para apreciaciones mas elaboradas.


----------



## VonBraun

LuisTesla dijo:


> Hola les consulto a todos ustedes que tienen sus experiencias con estas cajas.
> Tengo curiosidad de diseñar unas de estas con un subwoofer para ser usado en musica o en un Home Theater.  Si no se tienen encuenta los parametros TS, que tipo de woofer es recomendable para estas cajas? . Seria muy eficiente para home theater si como lei, la respuesta de un woofer puede bajar hasta una octava, cosa que con cualquier woofer de medio pelo de 10 pulgadas se podria alcanzar una frecuencia de 30hz o menor



Hola Luistesla, te cuento que las que tengo yo con parlante Leea 12" rango extendido 1221xe, suenan barbaro con musica... pero... con peliculas realmente tienen un sonido fantastico. No tengo los parametros de estos parlantes, son del año 64, no creo que en unas simples bass reflex entreguen las bajas frecuencias que escucharas con estas. Son horribles, gordas, pesadas, etc. pero cuando las escuchas relmente te enamoras de ellas, ja ja. No las cambio por nada. las uso con Leea 812 RE como medios, tweeter motorola para agudos y tweeter chino piezoelectrico modificado por dentro je je le mand{e algodon, tiene un sonido mas clarito no hace como "chicharra". Pero las primeras pruebas con pelis las hice con los leea + motorola sin divisor solo cap. para los tweeter y el sonido te desnuca. y solo estoy hablando de 20w por canal. saludos. perdon por la falta de acentos acabo de instalar un linux pelado y el teclado esta rarooo. te recomiendo que te las armes. 



Acabo de probar con el sweepgen y se escuchan bien las frecuencias de 27hz para arriba, mejorando notoriamente a los 32hz aproximadamente. Te repito, es con parlante de 12" y Leea. Lo que sugieres con 10" debe funcionar, ya que John Karlson comercializaba las cajas para 8". No tengo las fotos ni planos en 8" originales en esta PC, pero en la web estan dando vueltas. Saludos.


----------



## pppppo

Hoy estuve haciendo unas mini pruebas, por lo que saque en concreto opino, reforzar los paneles frontales, que no pense pero a unos cuantos guases vibran, cosa que no imagine. Es aglomerado con melamina 19 para los frentes y en este tamaño recomendaria laminado o algo asi, da calambre como lo hace vibrar. Una de las mitades tiene una vibracion interna, no de anclaje. nada que un par de agujeros y un poco de cola inyectada en la placa no puedan solucionar espero. Igual pienso poner dos refuerzos atornillados en la zona de la base de la ventana de sintonia hasta la placa de ventana frontal.
La tapa posterior creo tambien recibe bastante presion, mas que nada en la zona baja.
Por las laterales y tapa no parecio muy complicada la cosa.
Probando, y si el cross activo Bheringer o no me acuerdo el correcto orden de las letras ( termino de despedir un amigo, me dice va ver el partido, contesto yo: si es el martes, contesta por eso hoy....), sonando sola a los 200, 200 y piquito deja de agradar. Cuando sumo con medios y agudos hasta unos 350-400 o un poco mas. Todas pruebas sin ecualizador, plana plana la cosa para las pruebas. Obviamente me voy a ver el partido. Hasta ahi llegue por ahora.


----------



## LuisTesla

VonBraun, otro tema es encontrar los planos originales, cosa que tampoco entiendo, ya que si se le puede meter cualquier tipo de parlante sin tener en cuenta sus parametros TS, se podria hacer proporcionalmente una caja para 8" o 6" teniendo como modelo una caja de 12" o 15" que son los tamaños mas comunes que he visto en internet de planos antiguos. Pero segun he leido los planos deben ser originales y respetando el diseño para el tamaño original.   Me gustaria experimentar con parlantes de 6" 8" pero lo unico que vi fue un video en youtube en el que construia una cajita para uno parlantito de 3 pulgadas si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui tenés las de 8" , de 4" y de 5"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/cajas-pequenos-parlantes-karlson-inclusive-33785/index2.html


----------



## LuisTesla

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui tenés las de 8" , de 4" y de 5"
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/cajas-pequenos-parlantes-karlson-inclusive-33785/index2.html



Gracias DOSMETROS!!!


----------



## abel alva

Dosmetros :Te saluda Abel ,preguntaba sobre mi queja,tengo 2 parlantes Goodmans de 12" en cajas Karlson.pero suenan duros,nada agradables,porque?Tu respuesta en mi correo no lo encuentro,solamente me indican que tu has contestado.A ver por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No era una respuesta técnica , sino moderacional , indicándote de la existencia de éste tema.

Tendrias que subir fotos en detalle y los planos que empleaste para hacerlos , porque hay tres modelos distintos de sintonías :

Ver el archivo adjunto 126969

Ver el archivo adjunto 131055

http://imagizer-cv.imageshack.us/a/img835/118/8w67.png

¿ Cual de ellas tenes vos ?

Tengo un Audiom 50 de 16 Ohms que es una bestia lo que suena 

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel

Hola foreros, DOSMETROS tendrias los planos de unas cajas karlson para parlantes de 10 pulgadas, encuentro de 6, 8, 12 y 15 pero no de 10, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui la tenés 






Daniel dijo:


> Hola foreros, DOSMETROS tendrias los planos de unas cajas karlson para parlantes de 10 pulgadas, encuentro de 6, 8, 12 y 15 *pero no de 10*, gracias


 
Ya estaba en la página 2 . . . --->  _#*29*_


----------



## Daniel

Gracias por responder DOSMETROS, ese plano ya lo habia visto pero me confundio el titulo (letra chica) donde dice "from 15" enclosure" y pense que era de 15 y no de 10 



Perdon "of the 15" karlson enclosure"


----------



## pppppo

Vuelvo a comentar sobre las kalsonetas de 15", hoy probe las dos juntas, son un derroche de bajos escuchables, me alejaba 10 m y se seguian oyendo claros como el agua todo esto sin ecualizador y con cross activo. Supongo usare equalizador para atenuar entre los 300 y 600 Hz que ahi no guta, aunque no me guste sumar ruido. Como  ya dije el bajo y los golpes de parche son naturales totalmente. Para una casa con 10 0 12 " sobra en demasia, supongo mas con 10 que con 12...
Reforce los frentes como habia planteado anteriormente con planchuela en "L" desde la base de la ventana de sintonia hasta el frente exponencial atornillados, basicamente en la parte media, impecable el resultado, 4 tornillos por "L" eliminaron casi por completo la vibracion 
Si las traigo a casa supongo regalare bajos a los vecinos .


----------



## VonBraun

Buenasss. He aquí un planito de Karlson para 8". Ya se que en el post existe uno, pero en él no encontré el radio del panel exponencial frontal, asi que subo este que se ve bastante definido.


----------



## pppppo

Lastima no pueda editar,.. las traje a casa, y la cuestion es que algunas grabaciones son increiblemente impresionantes como que dan miedo y otras dejan mucho que desear, totalmente lastimosas algo asi como planteo Abel duros, latosos y a veces descontrolados. Cuando usaba los 6" con un sub algo asi como los pluto de Linkswitz era todo bastante moderado y digamos parejito. Un poco desconcertado, la pendiente de corte  no creo, equalizacion tampoco me parece. Escucho si hay algun comentario que me desasne, podria ser que se resalte tanto la calidad de grabaciones?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema con esas cajas es que el mecanismo de diseño no esta documentado (o al menos yo nunca lo encontre) y a esta altura del partido ya sabemos lo que eso significa: el diseño y el parlante apropiado son adivinanzas.
Tal vez ni siquiera sea viable escalar la caja..
Lo unico que te puedo sugerir es que intentes medir su respuesta en frecuencia para ver con que nos encontramos, pero la medicion tampoco es sencilla en tan bajas frecuencias. De todas maneras es la unica forma medianamente coherente de saber que sucede en esas cajas... a no ser de simularlas.usando elementos finitos... que es otro desbole importante.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con esas cajas es que el mecanismo de diseño no esta documentado (o al menos yo nunca lo encontre) y a esta altura del partido ya sabemos lo que eso significa: el diseño y el parlante apropiado son adivinanzas.
> Tal vez ni siquiera sea viable escalar la caja..
> Lo unico que te puedo sugerir es que intentes medir su respuesta en frecuencia para ver con que nos encontramos, pero la medicion tampoco es sencilla en tan bajas frecuencias. De todas maneras es la unica forma medianamente coherente de saber que sucede en esas cajas... a no ser de simularlas.usando elementos finitos... que es otro desbole importante.



A lo que agrego: _El sonido de estas cajas me resultaba "Agradable", lo que significa que a *MI* me gustaba, lo cual puede o *NO* ser compartido por otras personas y es solo una opinión subjetiva._
Respecto al procedimiento de cálculo, recuerdo haber leído algo al respecto, pero *no* era muy  "Científico" que digamos, mas bien eran una serie de "TIP´s" de construcción a tener en cuenta.


----------



## pppppo

Gracias Doc. Si me recomienda un prog. para la compu agradcido, pues obviamente no dispongo de instrumental ni miccrofnos de calidad. La cuestion principal es en la zona de medios-graves. No me quejo pero despues de tanto laburo seria interesante corregir un poco la cuestion. Tambien note esta cuestion en las originales leea. Algo similar serian los picos de resonancia supongamos de un sub sellado si le bajamos el volumen a la caja, he visto en algunas simulaciones del foro y pasa con el mio idem pero cortado mas abajo en activo desaparece la cuestion. Algo similar pasa con estas, si bajo la frec de corte adio problema, pero se pierde informacion. Habia calculado cortes para unos 500, quizas bajando a 150 y corrriendo los medios hasta ahi chau problema pero me iria a 4 vias, la bruja me hecha. Los medios son 6", tendria que agregar un 8"hno:. Igual de a ratos voy a seguir probando y comento, tengo unos bafles 8" pruebo y comento, por ese camino quizas hay solucion . Aclaro Fogo es espectacular el sonido pero en tonos medios-graves en ciertas grabaciones se descontrola un poco. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para medir podes usar el ARTA o el HolmImpulse, que andan muy bien, pero necesitas un microfono que funcione bien y pueda conectarse a la PC. Podes probar con un mic de PC a ver que onda como responde...

Hay que recordar que los baffles Karlson son muuuy anteriores al paper de R. Small, asi que muuuuy probablemente sean un engendro producto de alguna teoria basada en radiacion (siesque...) sin importar la performance del parlante... y si eso fuera cierto... estamos fritos por que nunca vamos a encontrar mediciones que nos permitan aproximar algun parlante actual.

Probablemente, si en medios-bajos anda mal... yo usaria un dos vias que llegue donde se cortan los karlson para que suene bien... y listo.

Pero no perderia la posibilidad de medirlos!!!!


----------



## pppppo

Don doc, pense que hacer durante el dia y cual era la cuestion, llegue a casa y sin siquiera leer esto cortocircuite el corte inf. del mid, (condensador) cuestion de que el activo controle todo, aunque el midrange no esta capacitado para resolver debajo de los 500 lo hice, rondo ahora por los 200 de corte en 2 vias activo y es animal el sonido, salvo un par de cosas con sonido de cuarta, es impresionante.
Los parlantes son 150 be leea originales (re), supongo mejor un 150 bf  o un coaxial para un diseño como los que escuche originales leea.
Con respecto a los graves, prefiero esto al sub de 18 alimentado con 500 w o 1000 sin dudarlo, la claridad indiscutible en bajos.
Si se acepta el corte como sub graves -graves de un saque es impresionante.
 Entre 150 y 200 creo esta el corte para esta caja. 
Mis mid no llegan tan bajo, supongo unos de 8" por lo menos para tal fin, pero seguro desdibujan al 95 % de los bafles de plaza o al 97 siendo humilde en conjunto con unas 6"de mid tal como estan.
Si hace o hacen un sub ni se gasten en un diseño reflex o sellado, por abajo de los 150-200 es impresionante con poca potencia, no pase de los 50, 80 w por canal. Queda picando para quien se anime.

Disculpen si es poco objetiva la cosa, falta de mediciones, etc. pero digamos que soy un sujeto bastante empirico por naturaleza...

Segun yo el punto era bajar la frecuencia de corte nomas, (tanto despiole para eso) .


R. Small   hundido...

Gracias por la atencion .

Mo me acuerdo justo el mensaje pero creo que lei que la pendiente de corte debe andar por los 12 db por octava, y aunque no lo probe imagino mejor que los 24 db por ovctava que utilizo, hilando finito esto claro. Edite porque me habia olvidado.


----------



## VonBraun

Bravo pppppo! Menos mal que te "funcionaron" las Karlson! Semejante laburo merecía esa recompensa. No sé como sera el entorno donde tenés ubicadas las "cajitas" pero probá diferentes distancias de escucha y te sorprenderás. Tratá de ver una buena peli con esas cajas, nunca escuché nada parecido. Felicitaciones.


----------



## diegomj1973

Muy interesante.

Tal vez, para la valoración final de éste y otras tipologías de bafles que se desarrollen en este foro, así como también para prácticamente cualquier eslabón de la cadena de sonido que se quiera cotejar (amplificadores, previos, filtros, etc.), sería importante poder contar con un thread específico donde, partiendo desde un mismo archivo para pruebas de sonido (en formato wav, flac, mp3 ó lo que grupalmente se convenga) podamos subir progresivamente nuestras pruebas de escucha o modificaciones a proyectos existentes ó propuestos (con sus pruebas de escucha respectivas).

Si bien estas pruebas no se harían en exactas mismas condiciones (por parte de cada uno de los foristas), por la existencia de distintos entornos de audición, ubicaciones, forma y calidad de la captura de sonido, podrían constituirse en un tanto más objetivas que las propias descripciones y adjetivaciones verbales que muchas veces podamos emplear para describir nuestros logros.

Sería muy interesante poder contar con algo así en el foro.

Propuestas, mejoras ó críticas con respecto a este posible thread, son bienvenidas.

PD: disculpen el off topic, pero me pareció importante mencionarlo (ya que me daba vueltas en mi cabeza hace tiempo).

PD2: podría llamarse algo como "Presume de tu sistema de sonido" .


----------



## yosimiro

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy interesante.
> 
> Tal vez, para la valoración final de éste y otras tipologías de bafles que se desarrollen en este foro, así como también para prácticamente cualquier eslabón de la cadena de sonido que se quiera cotejar (amplificadores, previos, filtros, etc.), sería importante poder contar con un thread específico donde, partiendo desde un mismo archivo para pruebas de sonido (en formato wav, flac, mp3 ó lo que grupalmente se convenga) podamos subir progresivamente nuestras pruebas de escucha o modificaciones a proyectos existentes ó propuestos (con sus pruebas de escucha respectivas).
> 
> Si bien estas pruebas no se harían en exactas mismas condiciones (por parte de cada uno de los foristas), por la existencia de distintos entornos de audición, ubicaciones, forma y calidad de la captura de sonido, *podrían constituirse en un tanto más objetivas que las propias descripciones y adjetivaciones verbales que muchas veces podamos emplear para describir nuestros logros.*
> 
> Sería muy interesante poder contar con algo así en el foro.
> 
> Propuestas, mejoras ó críticas con respecto a este posible thread, son bienvenidas.
> 
> PD: disculpen el off topic, pero me pareció importante mencionarlo (ya que me daba vueltas en mi cabeza hace tiempo).
> 
> PD2: podría llamarse algo como "Presume de tu sistema de sonido" .





Nunca deje de mencionar lo que da vueltas en su cabeza.


----------



## diegomj1973

Sin intención de desvirtuar este interesante thread sobre las Karlson, agrego en este mi único y último post sobre lo que mencioné del thread específico para pruebas de escucha:

Este foro cuenta y se fortalece día a día con una amplia sabiduría y unos magníficos desarrollos sobre las distintas áreas del audio. Prima el método científico sobre el empírico, lo objetivo sobre lo subjetivo (con lo cual estoy plenamente de acuerdo que sea así, ya que esa fué mi formación y posterior elección de vida).

Justamente, muchos otros foros carecen de esa potencialidad y fallan muchas veces en los resultados ó se desvirtúan sus objetivos de base o los que le han dado origen.

Personalmente, creo que muchos miembros que se encuentran en ese camino de formación y que pueden ayudar en el fortalecimiento del foro todo, no pueden muchas veces conectar la necesaria teoría ó los fríos números de un resultado matemático ó lo que represente una función determinada con los resultados prácticos y concretos de un sistema (sea del origen que sea).

En nuestra querida área de audio, sería interesante contar con un thread específico con puntos de referencia conocidos para dar en conocer cómo un determinado cambio en algún parámetro de nuestro sistema de sonido puede alterar los resultados y, que esos resultados puedan intentarse mostrar lo más palpables posibles para quien esté buscando determinados objetivos. Ej: supongamos que dos foristas emplean el mismo parlante, pero en distintos volúmenes de caja: partiendo ambos foristas de un mismo archivo de audio de referencia, con similares equalizaciones y volúmenes en su etapa de amplificación (y algún otro parámetro que se desée fijar de antemano), poder cotejar y compartir los archivos de captura y discriminar así lo que esas diferencias de volúmenes producen en el sonido final del sistema.

Se me ocurre que ese thread podría ser una herramienta fantástica para orientar a resultados concretos y conectarle la preciada teoría con la práctica a quienes no dispongan los medios para llevarlo a la práctica, como también oficiar de escalón de apoyo o base para mejoras de desarrollos existentes. Imagínense que no somos muchos los que podemos darnos el lujo de armar varias cajas de distintos volúmenes (para un mismo parlante) sólo para verificar cómo se modifica el sobreimpulso en baja frecuencia en cada una de las cajas.

Seguramente van a existir un montón de condicionantes, limitaciones y divergencias, dada la pluralidad de pruebas que puedan hacerse de un mismo producto. Pero es cuestión de fijar pautas comunes para llevarlas a cabo y restringir las más gruesas variaciones de los resultados.

Nada quita que en ese mismo thread coexistan las gráficas, funciones y ecuaciones con las capturas sonoras de los resultados concretos, fortaleciendo así los objetivos iniciales del foro (objetividad y método).

Es una herramienta que no he visto implementada en otros foros y que podría otorgarle un grado de objetividad y credibilidad mayor a los resultados de los desarrollos logrados aquí.

Saludos y disculpen una vez más


----------



## EdgardoCas

Para redimirme va un pequeñísimo aporte: un convertidor on-line de pulgadas a centimetros http://www.metric-conversions.org/es/longitud/pulgadas-a-centimetros.htm

Y hay varios más! 
Por ejemplo, usé la de metros a pies y pulgadas; entonces DOSMETROS sería 6ft 6.740158in 

Prometo agregar la lista con la cantidad de tablas y sus respctivas medidas para parlante de 8" o 20,32cm


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui tenés la de 12 pulgas con el detalle de los cortes en milímetros y enorme :

http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/images/Plans/new12in.gif

Subo archivo mas chico de respaldo


----------



## pppppo

Baje el ARTA y trate de descifrarlo, cosa que no pude. Con mucho gusto subiria la medicion de estos bafles, no se como medir, si alguien se molesta con un paso a paso agradecido por mp o lo que venga.
Mi impresion es que a 300 es espectacular, hasta 600 aceptable a bueno, en 900 se puede, pero no hay un abismo en lo agradable de la imagen sonora. La idea es si tenemos dos unidades y agregamos otras dos, cuantas tenemos en total, 4. Nomas soy mecanico de autos.

Aclaro lo de las dos unidades, la idea es que sea lo mas simple posible. los mic de la placa de la net aparentemente responden bastante bien. El ampli es un Crest usa y el activo un Behringer. 
Esperaba encontrar un barrido de frec, pasarlo por los bafles y tomarlo con la maquina??


----------



## yosimiro

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Sin intención de desvirtuar este interesante thread sobre las Karlson, agrego en este mi único y último post sobre lo que mencioné del thread específico para pruebas de escucha:
> 
> Este foro cuenta y se fortalece día a día con una amplia sabiduría y unos magníficos desarrollos sobre las distintas áreas del audio. Prima el método científico sobre el empírico, lo objetivo sobre lo subjetivo (con lo cual estoy plenamente de acuerdo que sea así, ya que esa fué mi formación y posterior elección de vida).
> 
> Justamente, muchos otros foros carecen de esa potencialidad y fallan muchas veces en los resultados ó se desvirtúan sus objetivos de base o los que le han dado origen.
> 
> Personalmente, creo que muchos miembros que se encuentran en ese camino de formación y que pueden ayudar en el fortalecimiento del foro todo, no pueden muchas veces conectar la necesaria teoría ó los fríos números de un resultado matemático ó lo que represente una función determinada con los resultados prácticos y concretos de un sistema (sea del origen que sea).
> 
> En nuestra querida área de audio, sería interesante contar con un thread específico con puntos de referencia conocidos para dar en conocer cómo un determinado cambio en algún parámetro de nuestro sistema de sonido puede alterar los resultados y, que esos resultados puedan intentarse mostrar lo más palpables posibles para quien esté buscando determinados objetivos. Ej: supongamos que dos foristas emplean el mismo parlante, pero en distintos volúmenes de caja: partiendo ambos foristas de un mismo archivo de audio de referencia, con similares equalizaciones y volúmenes en su etapa de amplificación (y algún otro parámetro que se desée fijar de antemano), poder cotejar y compartir los archivos de captura y discriminar así lo que esas diferencias de volúmenes producen en el sonido final del sistema.
> 
> Se me ocurre que ese thread podría ser una herramienta fantástica para orientar a resultados concretos y conectarle la preciada teoría con la práctica a quienes no dispongan los medios para llevarlo a la práctica, como también oficiar de escalón de apoyo o base para mejoras de desarrollos existentes. Imagínense que no somos muchos los que podemos darnos el lujo de armar varias cajas de distintos volúmenes (para un mismo parlante) sólo para verificar cómo se modifica el sobreimpulso en baja frecuencia en cada una de las cajas.
> 
> Seguramente van a existir un montón de condicionantes, limitaciones y divergencias, dada la pluralidad de pruebas que puedan hacerse de un mismo producto. Pero es cuestión de fijar pautas comunes para llevarlas a cabo y restringir las más gruesas variaciones de los resultados.
> 
> Nada quita que en ese mismo thread coexistan las gráficas, funciones y ecuaciones con las capturas sonoras de los resultados concretos, fortaleciendo así los objetivos iniciales del foro (objetividad y método).
> 
> Es una herramienta que no he visto implementada en otros foros y que podría otorgarle un grado de objetividad y credibilidad mayor a los resultados de los desarrollos logrados aquí.
> 
> Saludos y disculpen una vez más




Para  completar esa idea, y en busca de la objetividad...

Debiera decidirse en conjunto (y especialmente para los mas interesados y hábiles).
*Un amplificador estandarizado*, que tenga las características idóneas para el caso, pero que entre todos los existentes en el foro, *cumpla con una condición de precio razonable*, para que la mayor cantidad de usuarios, pueda armarlo, y luego si es de su agrado, utilizarlo o bien comercializarlo.
Este ampli, deberá cotejarse también en conjunto (para que las mediciones sean lo mas similares posibles).
Y así como un archivo de pruebas sonoras es muy útil, también se podría utilizar un archivo musical, que se pueda bajar del sitio, sin ningún tipo de modificaciones.
*Entonces, la caja será Standard, y la fuente sonora también.*

Por último, debiera decidirse, un receptor sonoro (micrófono) también estandarizado, y no hablo de comprar un micrófono entero.
Solo la cápsula, para hacer menos oneroso el conjunto.
Una vez obtenido se decidirá distancia, entorno, etc.

También pido disculpas por el off topic.
Solo lo hice por completar.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Una terrible duda: llevan relleno estas cajas? en alguna pared si y en otras no? Esta semana encargo el fibrofácil ya cortado...


----------



## pppppo

Segun lo que pude escudriñar de varias imagenes, etc. llevaba en la zona debajo del partante y en la zona superior inclinada arriba de la ventana de sintonia, no me acuerdo bien pero en algunas imagenes esta indicado con una zona rayada. Creo tambien en la zona de abajo horizontal de la ventana de sintonia. Use gomaespuma de 5 cm pegada. Despues de esos bajos los de otras cajas van a sonar .Suerte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pppppo dijo:


> ... Despues de esos bajos los de otras cajas van a sonar .Suerte



Hagan una caja sellada normal, metanle una TL bien calculada y luego me cuentan si las karlson so taaaaannnn superiores...


----------



## mostrin

que es una TL ?


----------



## pppppo

A mi me encantaron Doc, quizas en un futuro cercano haya mediciones de las que hice si todo va bien. .


----------



## EdgardoCas

TL= Transmission Line


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

TL = Transformación de Linkwitz


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> TL = Transformación de Linkwitz



Yo me estaba refiriendo a bafles pasivos. No leí que habías puesto caja cerrada con TL; e ahí deduje rápidamente TL como caja pasiva transmission line. 

Alguien más tiene sospechas o datos del tema relleno en las Karlson? no encuentro nada en la web


----------



## EdgardoCas

Molestando nuevamente.
Hoy encargo el MDF o fibrofácil de 18mm.
Tengo para usar un woofer de 8" con una Fs de 37Hz, y otro woofer de 12" con una Fs de 46Hz. A juzgar por la respuestas elegiría el chico, pero comparando el volumen de aire que desplazan, obviamente, gana el de 12" (las sensibilidades son similares, cerca de los 89dB); cuál de ambos me recomiendan???


----------



## jorger

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Molestando nuevamente.
> Hoy encargo el MDF o fibrofácil de 18mm.
> Tengo para usar un woofer de 8" con una Fs de 37Hz, y otro woofer de 12" con una Fs de 46Hz. A juzgar por la respuestas elegiría el chico, pero comparando el volumen de aire que desplazan, obviamente, gana el de 12" (las sensibilidades son similares, cerca de los 89dB); cuál de ambos me recomiendan???



Lo que importan son los parámetros T/S del altavoz. Para una sensibilidad similar como es en tu caso, e independientemente de la cantidad de aire que mueva cada uno, el altavoz que esté mejor preparado para reproducir bajas frecuencias, va a funcionar mejor para ese fin aunque éste último sea más pequeño.
Ojo, que no es lo mismo que uno suene más que otro. El de 12" seguramente tenga mayor manejo de potencia, pero probablemente no tenga tanta facilidad para reproducir frecuencias bajas que sí puede tener el de 8". Es decir, el de 12" sonará más, pero en frecuencias más altas.

Esto es a modo de ejemplo. Hay que ponerse a medir sí o sí los parámetros T/S y ver el comportamiento de cada uno para poder sacar alguna conclusión final. Si no, vas a ciegas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las cajas Karlson son anteriores a los parámetros T/S


----------



## EdgardoCas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las cajas Karlson son anteriores a los parámetros T/S



Justamente por eso pregunté don Dosmetros; uso el parlante que tiene la Fs más baja o el que mueve más aire? (Vd?)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Justamente por eso pregunté don Dosmetros; uso el parlante que tiene la Fs más baja o el que mueve más aire? (Vd?)



Yo nunca encontre informacion que describa "algo" acerca de la respuesta de los Karlson excepto un poco de sanata respecto a la forma a la forma del coso ese que va delante del parlante...
Si trataramos de asimilarlo a algo conocido seria "parecido" (mirando con buena voluntad) a un baffle pasabanda con una mitad sellada y la otra bass-reflex, asi que tal vez deberias buscar por ese lado.

Te deseo suerte en tu adivinanza...


----------



## rubenchaco

Algo hay :

http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/t.mpl?f=hug&m=120307

Modificaciones y variantes: https://www.google.com.ar/search?tb...tMKU6Es8yoSCfO3fNkB1QD9EWZgTs7aJSNW&q=KARLSON

Hay mucho para leer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rubenchaco dijo:


> Algo hay :
> 
> http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/t.mpl?f=hug&m=120307
> 
> Modificaciones y variantes: https://www.google.com.ar/search?tb...tMKU6Es8yoSCfO3fNkB1QD9EWZgTs7aJSNW&q=KARLSON
> 
> Hay mucho para leer.


Está buena la info, pero no hay nada serio en que sostenerse para hacer un diseño basado en los parlantes que consigas... o al menos que permita seleccionar un parlante en base a las necesidades.
Esto ya se discutió antes, pero el diseño Karlson es pre-Thiele/Small, y por ende no es mas que un experimento llevado a cabo por alguien, con parlantes de parámetros desconocidos y en un caja ajustada "de alguna forma"... pero no existe una guía de diseño que pueda seguirse para hacer tu propio Karlson y tener la certeza de que vá a funcionar bien.

En la medida que sea un ejercicio de bricolage para divertirse todo va OK... el tema es que muy probablemente no puedas sacar ninguna conclusión que no sea "con este parlante anda y con este otro no"  .. a no ser que te gastes una fortuna en parlantes, madera y herramientas...


----------



## LuisTesla

Eso es lo que me detiene experimentar con Karlson , ni hablar que construirla es todo un dilema. Es preferible experimentar con bafles con puertos Aperiódicos, que son mas o menos de la epoca.


----------



## BUSHELL

A ver si alguien que hable francès entienda algo. Parece que se develan los secretos de las Karlon.


----------



## Fogonazo




----------



## pppppo

Bueno despues de un largo rato volvi a reincidir en este tipo de cajas. Ahora unas 10 pulgadas con unos parlantes de unos bafles B 52 que consegui por dos mangos hace un tiempo en un compraventa, digamos a precio de hoy 400 pesos en impecable estado....
Luego de desistir del uso de los 15" por cuestion de espacio y no gastar un mango construi estas cajitas con el mismo metodo que la reconstruccion de los AR 15, madera buena para afuera y sin detalles y adentro todos esos recortes impresentables.... La rigidez hasta la supongo mayor aparte de no necesitar encastres. Para colocar el adhesivo utilizo una jeringa de 60 cc. que es muy piola, aparte sirve por ej. para encolar una silla sin desarmarla. Un orificio con mecha de 3, inyecto cola y atornillo o prenso sin desarmar nada .
El diseño fue el de ventana de sintonia horizontal. Un cambio respecto de los 15" es la baja en demasia del efecto entubamiento, obviamente no tienen esos bajos tipo recital en tercera fila pero estan mas que aceptables.
Otra cualidad es que los bajos no resuenan por todos los lugares de la casa, como me pasaba con bass reflex o sellada, el lugar donde mas se escuchan es delante de las cajas ????. Si eligiera otra caja seria sellada pero despues de esta.

  Cajita susodicha


  Con la AR 15 arriba para medios agudos, de 16 Mf paso a 7,5 Mf el C del Tw, a oido .


  Crest, ZKX, Behringer 2310 y Technics viejo y japones de 5 bandas por canal que no hace ni un ruido de pote despues de 25 años . La Crest en lugar de ventilador le pusieron un Spar de primera velocidad, la segunda nunca arranco pero seguro sale volando.... El reproductor, una porqueria, espero me regalen un Harman k. y supongo seguire esperando .


Un poco mas de laburo pero sigo sosteniendo que vale la pena la construccion de estas cajas.


----------



## CAPEYOME

Hola a Todos.. tengo 2 bafles Karlson con parlantes electro voice de 12 " solo para woofer y los tweeters de domo por separado ... todo alimentado por un yamaha de 200 *por* canal... cuando pega el bajo te hace tragar el chicle... son grandiosos y aunque ocupen lugar el sonido lo merece... saludos


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui la tenés
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 131055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya estaba en la página 2 . . . --->  _#*29*_


Hola DOSMETROS,  en la hoja de construcción del bafle Karlson dice ser para un parlante de 12 pulgadas, es un error de interpretación o el mismo se adapta sin ninguna modificación pára un parlante de 10 pulgadas ?, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Preguntale a *@pppppo *que hizo la de 10 pulgadas dos mensajes mas arriba


----------



## ngc1976

pppppo dijo:


> Bueno despues de un largo rato volvi a reincidir en este tipo de cajas. Ahora unas 10 pulgadas con unos parlantes de unos bafles B 52 que consegui por dos mangos hace un tiempo en un compraventa, digamos a precio de hoy 400 pesos en impecable estado....
> Luego de desistir del uso de los 15" por cuestion de espacio y no gastar un mango construi estas cajitas con el mismo metodo que la reconstruccion de los AR 15, madera buena para afuera y sin detalles y adentro todos esos recortes impresentables.... La rigidez hasta la supongo mayor aparte de no necesitar encastres. Para colocar el adhesivo utilizo una jeringa de 60 cc. que es muy piola, aparte sirve por ej. para encolar una silla sin desarmarla. Un orificio con mecha de 3, inyecto cola y atornillo o prenso sin desarmar nada .
> El diseño fue el de ventana de sintonia horizontal. Un cambio respecto de los 15" es la baja en demasia del efecto entubamiento, obviamente no tienen esos bajos tipo recital en tercera fila pero estan mas que aceptables.
> Otra cualidad es que los bajos no resuenan por todos los lugares de la casa, como me pasaba con bass reflex o sellada, el lugar donde mas se escuchan es delante de las cajas ????. Si eligiera otra caja seria sellada pero despues de esta.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 143970  Cajita susodicha
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 143971  Con la AR 15 arriba para medios agudos, de 16 Mf paso a 7,5 Mf el C del Tw, a oido .
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 143972  Crest, ZKX, Behringer 2310 y Technics viejo y japones de 5 bandas por canal que no hace ni un ruido de pote despues de 25 años . La Crest en lugar de ventilador le pusieron un Spar de primera velocidad, la segunda nunca arranco pero seguro sale volando.... El reproductor, una porqueria, espero me regalen un Harman k. y supongo seguire esperando .
> 
> 
> Un poco mas de laburo pero sigo sosteniendo que vale la pena la construccion de estas cajas.


Hola PPPPO, no habia visto tus cajas Karlson de 10 pulgadas, tengo dos preguntas para hacerte,  las dimensiones de la caja son las mismas qué  la original de 12" o la de 8" publicada en este foro ?, la ventana logaritmica/exponencial son las mismas qué las publicadas en este mismo hilo #33 ?, quiero construir las famosas , folclóricas y discutidas cajas qué desde mi infancia sólo escuché bondades de los bajos reales qué reproduce, tengo parlantes de 10 " y me encantaria construirlas, desde ya muchas gracias por tu atención, saludos


----------



## chifu

Hola a todos , que caja Karlson 12 conviene fabricar  , la de mecanica popular ( el plano superior es inclinado ) , hay otro dibujo en la que el plano es perpendicular  o simplemente trasladamos las medidas  del de 15 a 12 como dice en un diagrama que ya esta corregido ? gracias


----------



## chifu

para ser un poco mas explicito estos serian todos los modelos de 12" que encontré , en el de 15" habria que modificar las medidas como dice en el plano , agradeceria cualquier consejo , gracias


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

chifu dijo:


> para ser un poco mas explicito estos serian todos los modelos de 12" que encontré , en el de 15" habria que modificar las medidas como dice en el plano , agradeceria cualquier consejo , gracias



Hecha la presentación correspondiente en "*Deja tu mensaje de presentación" *me sumo a la inquietud de Chifu.

Luego de leer de punta a punta este tema, me queda claro que quiero armar estas cajas, pero ademas, porque ya tengo una, la cual me llega en unos dias, la encontré de casualidad buscando por imágenes en google, y quien la tenia a la venta la habia publicado de cualquier manera menos como karlson, asi que una vez que llegue quiero ver de cosntruir otra igual.

Lo que no se si esta que llega es para 12 o para 15, lo que si se que sus dimensiones son 57,5cm ancho x 95cm alto (patas incluidas) x 45cm profundidad.

Por un calculo a ojo usando una imagen y photoshop, me inclino a pensar que son para 15, algo que por el tamaño podría percibirse como correcto.

Ahora bien, mi duda esta en el interior, porque? justamente por lo que menciona @chifu, "modificaciones y medidas".
Por el aspecto, esta caja data de décadas, no se si fue armada por un particular, o por un fabricante, tampoco se si se ajusta a las medidas originales, esto lo comprobaremos cuando ya la tenga conmigo.

Por lo visto, hay variaciones en cuanto a como se disponen dentro, y la información si bien es abundante no es del todo clara,

Como dicen que una imagen dice mas que mil palabras, dejo los adjuntos.

En ellos se muestran las diferencias que me preocupan en cuanto al interior, y es la parte que va sobre el woofer.

Estimo que el modelo que tengo, Adjunto como Karlson Propio, debe ser el X15...

Y que las variantes de la parte superior obedecen a modelos de 8, 10, 12, y 15 pulgadas.

Cuales serán los planos "mas originales para cada modelo" y me lanzo a armar las de 15" pero quiero hacerlo lo mas fiel al plano original.

yo por espacio no tengo problemas tengo desparramadas 4 pares de columnas doble woofer Technics que hacen vibrar hasta el piso, pero quiero armar un set de bafles mas retro

Ojalá haya alguna respuesta que despeje las dudas.

Agradecido de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Ahora bien, mi duda esta en el interior, porque? justamente por lo que menciona @chifu, "modificaciones y medidas".


En este tema tenés una parva de información sobre las Karlson, así que si aún no la leíste te recomiendo que lo hagas.


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En este tema tenés una parva de información sobre las Karlson, así que si aún no la leíste te recomiendo que lo hagas.


Hola Dr, como estas?
Si, y es casi lo primero que mecioné,



> Luego de leer de punta a punta este tema, me queda claro que quiero armar estas cajas,



El asunto es que hay una parva de info, pero no esta fácil deducir las diferencias entre modelos, y quizás alguien podía tener compilado algo, y si no, habrá que empezar de cero, lo cual considero siempre lo mas recomendable, buscar la info mas original, compilar y luego deducir cual es lo mas original y que corresponde a cada modelo.

El objetivo del mi posteo no era redundar, si no, indagar si alguien había llegado a algo que aclare mas, pues como leyendo me tope con:


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No DannyR , era muy común hacer un canal diferencia del derecho e izquierdo.
> 
> Edusonido , el bafle Karlson tiene la ventaja que no necesitás parámetros del parlante ni calcular nada , de todas maneras te aconsejaría que los cortes en 400 Hz y le pongas arriba *otra caja* para los medios y agudos. Ésto te lo digo por su característica de medios "nasales o entubados"
> 
> Por favor no construyas ningún enjendro aKarlsonado , buscá los papeles originales




Que no se mal entienda, no soy de los que esperan la sopa a cucharadas en la boca, 
Pensé que alguien habría hecho algo y de ser asi, seria experiencia que podría aportar, y me sume a la consulta de @chifu
Si no hay nada, entonces seguiremos investigando, y cuando tenga algo lo aportaré.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *En este tema* tenés una parva de información sobre las Karlson, así que si aún no la leíste te recomiendo que lo hagas.


Perdóooonnnnn......ahora sí puse el link al *otro tema* con información.


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Como contaba mas arriba, 


Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Luego de leer de punta a punta este tema, me queda claro que quiero armar estas cajas, pero ademas, porque ya tengo una, la cual me llega en unos dias, la encontré de casualidad buscando por imágenes en google,


La caja llego, pero hoy no estoy muy seguro de si quiero armar una caja de estas.


A saber, la caja que recibi, es de madera pesada, parece haber sido un kit para 15" achicado el hueco para uno de 12"



No podía esperar entonces tenia que probar, que hice? algo muy simple, tengo un juego de bafles que no uso, SB LX7 de Technics, quite un woofer que es de 11" aun cuando comercialmente se los conoce como de 12, es de 11.

Primera prueba, lo que escucha el oido y basta, creo que como no soy un audiófilo y no tengo el oido de "El hombre nuclear" (The Six Million Dollar Man) quizás este perdiendo algo que en otro momento una medición técnica pueda arrojar.

Pero, como cuando escuchamos música, lo hacemos con el oido, y no con gráficas ni con osciloscopios, y como cuando estas apurado no hay tiempo de probar mucho, es simple, armas, probas y te arroja un resultado mas natural, dicho esto, es una aclaración para no entrar en debates de si técnicamente la medición, etc etc, 

Para ser justos, al otro SBLX7 le desconecte los medios y el tweeter, la idea era una medicion auditiva en cuanto a lo que se percibe en el uso cotidiano.

Con el ecualizador gráfico ajustado como cuando escucho Blues, desconecte las columnas y puse el SBLX7 de un lado y el Karlson del otro.
*
DECEPCION.*
Graves gana por bastante el SBLX, desde lo mas bajo, hasta lo mas alto, la sensación era como que KARLSON estaba a un 60% del volumen.

Me dije, claro, es estereo, un canal tiene mas señal que otro, o quizás los graves están en el canal donde el SBLX7 esta conectado.

Invertí los bafles en la salida del equipo, y la siguiente prueba auditiva, y con el mismo tema musica.
*
DECEPCION;* todo seguia igual.


*He leído apreciaciones que decían acerca de estos bafles; *

*Que tenían muy buenos graves y profundos.*
*Se adaptaban a cualquier tipo de woofer / Rango extendido*


*A bajo volumen*, note como que hay un poco mas de respuesta de bajos en el Karlson, pero subiendo un poco el volumen, nada que supere los 10 wats, ya el SBLX7 se notaba superior.

Lo que si *se percibía, es como un tono mas melódico *en los KARLSON tanto a bajo volumen como en toda la escalada hasta llegar a unos 50 x canal.

*En alto volumen,* si bien el KARLSON seguía sonando mas bajo que el TECHNICS, note que el ruido distorsivo que provoca el tubo de sintonía del SBLX7 molestaba, mientras que en el Karlson se hacia mucho mas agradable la escucha.
*
Menor Presión Sonora*
La cuestión es que a idénticos "Woofers" en distintas cajas, pude comprobar auditivamente que el Karlson pierde muchísima presión sonora.

Es verdad que dentro de la caja Karlson se percibe una sensación a sonido mas puro que el que se percibe dentro la caja Technics, aún así es  una caja que no parece rendir lo suficiente, quizás supero a las de su época, pero no supero una caja tan mediocre como es la SBLX7.

*Segunda prueba.*

En el momento que con los SBLX7 superaba a la caja KARLSON con el woofer de una de las cajas SBLx7 me dije, quizás con otro woofer pueda ir mejor, entonces heché mano de una columna SB A52, quite un woofer, el cual es el SubWoofer en dicha columna, es de 5Ω y esta acoplado por medio de un capacitor ya que las columnas son de 8Ω y su Woofer es también de 8 y va directo al amplificador.

Con esta configuración, tenia mejores graves en la Karlson pero no igualaba a la SBLX7, quizas rendia mas al ser ahora de impedancia mas baja, pero aun así no alcanzaba.

Entonces, abri la segunda columna, conecte directo el  subwoofer, desconecte todo lo demás, cerré la columna, y probé nuevamente, 

Bien, ya para este momento, la columna tapaba al Karlson...

Lo que note, es que la parte superior de esta caja es distinta a la parte superior de otros diseños que se muestran en los planos, por lo cual voy a modificar esto y volver a probar.

Me pregunto, quienes afirmaron que los graves eran tremendos, habrán comparado con otra caja, o simplemente se quedaron con la percepción de el único parámetro?

Y me pregunto también, si hecha esta prueba a oido, se nota que la caja no rinde, que podríamos encontrar si hacemos exhaustivas mediciones técnicas.

*Sonido Túnel*

No reporto, pero si elevas mucho la octava de 500Hz en el ecualizador, vas a percibir sonido entubado en cualquier baffle, quizás este sea el problema en las cajas que reportaron tener sonido tunel, que un rango medio este resonando mucho en 500 hz.


Una vez que modifique la parte superior volvere con una nueva reseña.

Por ahora estoy contento de que no invertí horas fabricando una caja que me podría haber generado una decepción.
Un consuelo un tanto conformista, dado que si invertí un dinero, pero también es cierto que el dinero no hubiera pagado mis horas de trabajo.


Esto es todo, Saludos


----------



## chifu

Como que parecería que está demasiado abierta  en la sintonía , y encima es para un parlante mas grande , yo probaría con uno de 15 y achicaría la sintoniza y pondría algo de material absorbente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me da la sensación que se han confundido al fabricar la sintonía y han invertido , dónde va la maderita iría ventana , dónde han dejado ventana , iría madera.

Mejor lee el tema y mira todos los planos !


----------



## chifu

ademas yo pondria un parlante de suspencion dura  , por que es una caja bastante abierta


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Hola a todos! mis saludos.
SI, 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me da la sensación que se han confundido al fabricar la sintonía y han invertido , dónde va la maderita iría ventana , dónde han dejado ventana , iría madera.


Es lo que mencionaba antes


Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Una vez que modifique la parte superior volvere con una nueva reseña.


Y en eso estoy trabajando, aunque sin mucho tiempo, por lo que hasta el momento tengo las maderas ya cortadas nada mas.

Respecto a esto:


chifu dijo:


> yo probaría con uno de 15


La idea fue, a oido y a idéntico woofer en otra caja percibir las diferencias.

Pero creo que esto; 


chifu dijo:


> ademas yo pondria un parlante de suspencion dura , por que es una caja bastante abierta


No seria lo mas adecuado pues ahí tenes que aumentar la potencia, y con eso incrementas la presión sonora por ende aumenta la respuesta baja.

Aun asi, el parlante de Technics no es gran cosa, pero si es sencible a reproducir bajos a poca potencia.
Si verdaderamente llega a tener un buen rendimiento probado de esta manera, entonces si podría ser que un woofer mas grande mayor potencia, y mayor tamaño responda adecuadamente.

Yo me queden pensando en las afirmaciones de quienes mencionaron el gran rendimiento, y si han comparando dos woofers iguales en puesto uno en la caja Karlson y otro en una otra caja, de no ser asi, un woofer de 15, 150 watts Jbl en esta caja y con potencia de sobra te puede parecer que anda muy bien, pero la realidad es que rinde gracias al parlante y la potencia.

Se suponia que esta caja debe rendir para parlantes a baja potencia, para las limitaciones en los amplificadores de la epoca.
Veamos que pasa cuando lo modifique, pero como tambien lei de personas que no quedaron conformes, creo es una posibilidad esto de que la caja no rinda adecuadamente.

Si se les ocurre alguna idea mas, bienvenida, asi ya que tengo una caja vamos probando.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Algo que es subjetivo, es a qué se le dice "mejor", "graves mas profundos", etc...
La interpretacion de cada cosa, es libre a cada persona.
Por ejemplo, a mi me encantan los graves que te sacude el estomago, peeeerrrooo NO todos los recintos me parecen que suenan bien, asi te destripe la vibracion.
Asi que, las pruebas que realices, es comparativa a tus gustos, por eso se utiliza la instrumentacion de apoyo para ser neutro.

Por cierto, me lei todo el post, y me parecio muy interesante las pruebas que realizas, mas allá de lo que puse anteriormente


----------



## chifu

correcto , pero hay parlantes que no sirven para cajas abiertas ( o muy abiertas  )  hay que seguir probando


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este tipo de proyectos con este tipo de cajas puede resultar en cualquier cosa: desde un woofer "que suena bien" (sea esto lo que sea) hasta una suma de decepciones.
Hay que recordar que al no existir un modelo matematico que permita estimar el comportamiento del conjunto la unica forma de "construir" un sistema Karlson es por prueba y error, con los gastos en materiales que esto supone. Probablemente sea divertido como trabajo DIY pero - a mi juicio - el riesgo de falla no compensa la diversión


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

DJ T3 dijo:


> Asi que, las pruebas que realices, es comparativa a tus gustos, por eso se utiliza la instrumentacion de apoyo para ser neutro.


Hola, te soy franco, es cierto que puede darse percepciones subjetivas, trate de transcribir lo percibido lo mas fiel a lo que se percibe y lo mas indiferente a mis gustos.

Creo que si un bafle vs Karlson ambos con mismos woofer´s se percibe auditivamente menor presión sonora, aún mas alla de gustos personales, es algo que con medición técnica quedaría también demostrado.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por cierto, me lei todo el post, y me parecio muy interesante las pruebas que realizas, mas allá de lo que puse anteriormente


Gracias por tus comentarios, en realidad mis pruebas tienen un fin, y esto lo describis vos cuando decis,



> Por ejemplo, a mi me encantan los graves que te sacude el estomago, peeeerrrooo NO todos los recintos me parecen que suenan bien, asi te destripe la vibración.



El fin era probar como se percibía una vs otra auditivamente, pues los instrumentos pueden indicar que todo esta muy bien, aun asi, puede suceder que no nos agrade.
( hace unos días alguien me decia que solo escuchaba musica desde medio de almacenamiento analógico, porque lo grabado en formato digital le hacia doler la cabeza....) como poder dar credito o desacreditar esto, si no es posible medirlo...¿no?



chifu dijo:


> correcto , pero hay parlantes que no sirven para cajas abiertas ( o muy abiertas  )  hay que seguir probando


Es cierto, pero esta caja se la mencionaba como de alto rendimiento para parlantes de baja potencia, para hifi en esos años se usaban parlantes blandos, y que ademas tengan mas de 91Db. El parlante technics, es blando, no se si esta por encima de los 90 DB, pero deberia ser compatible con esta caja, ya que estas cajas dicen tener las siguienes ventajas y desventajas:


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ventajas :
> *No necesitan cálculos. Cualquier parámetro les va. *
> Andan a una octava menos que la resonancia del parlante.
> No tienen golpe sino graves muy profundos.
> 
> Desventajas:
> Son algo mas pesadas.
> Pocos medios y menos agudos.
> Los medios pueden sonar como "entubados"
> 
> Saludos !



No necesitan cálculos, cualquier parámetro de parlante le debería ir, esto no quiere decir que la caja pueda tener mejor performance vs otra caja, usando idénticos parlantes.

Pocos medios agudos, dependiendo del parlante y rango del mismo, cuanto mas rango medio alto mas medios y agudos, aun asi, ese sonido entubado es una resonancia muy alta subiendo muchos DB en 500 Hz

Por esto @chifu creo que el parlante es independiente, y no deberia influir, quizás este equivocado, es una posibilidad y no me acongoja, o sea, no pretendo alzarme con la razón, ni pretendo prevaleces sobre lo que alguien diga, simplemente estoy tratando de analizar cada punto, lo cual creo puede ser util. Aclaro esto porque no quiero hacer sentir mal a ninguno de los participantes.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este tipo de proyectos con este tipo de cajas ......


Coincido mucho en todo lo que mencionas en tu ultima respuesta, por eso vamos a seguir probando, por eso los gastos los reduci al comprar una caja hecha, aunque no sea fiel a los planos, modificar es mas facil que arrancar de cero, el tiempo vale mas que los materiales.

El riesgo de la falla no compensa la diversion, es cierto, pero habra que tomarlo como un aprendizaje (filosofia barata jaja).
Para diversion todavia tengo que continuar modificando una Radio de Pie con tocadiscos...

Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por los comentarios, todo suma!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Solo me queda una duda o cuestionamiento con tu prueba  , si esa Karlson es para parlante mas grande  . . .

P.D.: Hay una gráfica de una "sintonía original"


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo me queda una duda o cuestionamiento con tu prueba  , si esa Karlson es para parlante mas grande  . . .
> 
> P.D.: Hay una gráfica de una "sintonía original"


Buen punto, si, justamente, esa caja fue modificada reduciendo el diámetro, se ve en la foto.
Esto podría ser lo que causa bajo rendimiento, algo había mencionado antes, y lo que subjetivamente me parece, es que la diferencia es muy grande.... no tengo una caja de 15 como para comparar, tenia unos SBLX90, pero los vendí hace meses, pero por mas corazonada que tenga,  solo se resuelve mínimamente con una prueba, y para tener una prueba mas precisa, con una medición técnica.

El fin de semana voy a verificar las medidas de la caja y compararlas con las de los planos originales, una vez esto puedo seguir con la modificación para la sintonía que le corresponda
Luego subo info.


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Hola a todos! como están?
Bueno... volvemos a tomar el tema de las Karlson.
Antes de empezar, digamos que amparado en...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con esas cajas es que el mecanismo de diseño no esta documentado (o al menos yo nunca lo encontre) y a esta altura del partido ya sabemos lo que eso significa: el diseño y el parlante apropiado son adivinanzas.
> Tal vez ni siquiera sea viable escalar la caja..
> Lo unico que te puedo sugerir es que intentes medir su respuesta en frecuencia para ver con que nos encontramos, pero la medicion tampoco es sencilla en tan bajas frecuencias. De todas maneras es la unica forma medianamente coherente de saber que sucede en esas cajas... a no ser de simularlas.usando elementos finitos... que es otro desbole importante.



Mi medición sigue siendo a oido, subjetiva, pero comparativa contra otra caja con idéntico parlante.
ademas, como dichoso poseedor de mac, siempre estamos en la desdicha de que algún soft no se consigue, por lo cual ya compre una notebook en ml para cargar el programa de medición, cuando me reconcilie con el uso de windows, empezare con las mediciones.


Dicho esto, bienvenido todo comentarios, duda, replica o cuestionamiento, ya que son el motor para seguir evolucionando en el tema.

Pasada la decepción inicial tras una prueba con resultado no satisfactorio, para quien no leyo, puedo ir a mensajes anteriores de este hilo, en donde de la misma manera que hoy, las comparo a oido contra otras cajas e idéntico parlante.

Esta vez, habiendo modificado lo que a simple vista se percibía como incorrecto.


No esperen fotos porque el trabajo es realmente asqueroso, solo dire que agarre dos pedazos de madera, los corte a la medida indicada, hice un bastidor, los atornille, puse mucha cola de carpintero en todo donde hace contacto, atornille y quedo como una torta con crema chorreada, pero firme al fin.

Al bastidor de woofer le puse en su base una junta de cartón porque tenia juego, lo llene de cola, y donde atornilla arriba idem, y en sus laterales cola a morir para que nada vibre.

Realmente me sentí como Victor Frankestein, tomando partes de cualquier cosa, incluso amputando un parlante temporalmente para levantar este muerto.

Una vez que secó la cola, le di calor por si no había secado entre las juntas, tape, y lo puse en marcha.

Esta vez solo tenia columnas Technics SB A 52 para hacer la comparación. 
Tome, un woofer, cabe destacar que estas columnas tienen dos, uno de 5Ω "Subwoofer" que acopla con un capacitor de 470 µf, y no, esto no limita los bajos, si no que genera un circuito resonantes con L, R, C tomando L y R del parlante y así funciona como sub.

Es así que los SB A52, tienen buen grave, y buen medio grave, pero le falta unos medios naturales, ya que el midrange, solo tira sonido metálico. 

Una vez instalado en Woofer que quite de las SBA52 (no el sub de 5Ω ) el woofer de 8Ω, inicie la experiencia.
Musica Jazz, blues, Rock, Country
Amplificador Technics SU G91 sin ecualizador
Nivel de graves y agudos al máximo, sin activar el refuerzo de graves.
Ambos canales misma fuente, sonido mono.

Volumen, bajo 3 a 5 watts por canal

Esta vez, el Karlson respondió desde el inicio de acuerdo a lo que se esperaba de el.

Bajos muy pronunciados, incluso acordes que no se percibían en el SBA52 estaban marcados y pronunciados en el Karlson.


Volumen a casi 1/4 del amplificador, unos 30 watts, hay graves por todos lados. vibra el suelo que es de cerámico y con base de hormigón, la cuchara en la taza de cafe hacia sonidos de campanilleo, todo esto ocurría con las dos cajas, una casi al lador de la otra, separadas a menos de 10 cm, para evitar posibles anulaciones entre ellas.
desconectando canal con Columna Technics, todo seguía igual vibraba todo, cuando invertia la desconexión, la cuchara de café se quedaba quieta en su taza vacía, y el piso ya no simbraba.


 pero... a los pocos minutos el Karlson empezó a hacer ruidos extraños, o no tan extraños, parece que la cola que puse alcanzo, pero el resto de la caja tiene el paso del tiempo y vibra todo, desde los paneles en el frente, hasta las patas.

Durante toda la experiencia Karlson siempre le gano en graves a la SB52, 
Cabe aclarar que la Technics tiene 2 woofers, aun así, no puede superar al Karlson, pero claro, el SBA52 tiene sonido limpio porque no vibra su caja y los parlantes no sobrepasan su excursión.

Volumen "un poco mas" casi 60% estimo unos 70 watts x canal, se ve que sobrepaso la excursión del parlante puesto en el Karlson, pues esta es una caja "mas" abierta y no lo sostiene.
El resultado venia acompañado de todo el ruido del cajón aflojándose mas la distorsión del parlante.

No me anime a darle mas potencia, tampoco tenia sentido, aun cuando tenia disponible hasta 120 watt por canal, se notaba que lo que reproduciría era ruidos de maderas golpeándose en el cajón, ademas del riesgo por dañar el parlante original de una columna.

Todo esto es a oido, pero no hablo de si me gusta o no, para descartar la subjetividad tanto como se pueda.

Si vos estas escuchando música y en una caja se perciben instrumentos que en la otra no, entonces no es subjetivo.

Luego conecte un viejo generador de señales Trio de cuando estudiaba, la verdad que como es a Válvulas, algo no funciono, años guardado, ahí quedo mirando ausente el paso del tiempo mientras una contemporánea app lo reemplazaba en el celu. 
No se si este método será preciso, pero como muestreo alcanzó.

*SUB SUB...*
28 Hz el Karlson empezó a hacer vibrar los muebles de la casa ya lo había demostrado con música pero ahora era un sismo, 

Los dos bafles a la par, mientras que el Technics solo excursionaba sin emitir vibraciones, y menos algo audible,  el Karlson te hacia sentir que había un continuo sub muy profundo.

*Prueba basada en lo absurdo* (solo válida como referencia):
Ya la taza de café había ido a la pileta de lavado, entonces se me ocurrió que...
Poner sobre la mesa ratona, ahora parlante de 10" viejito, con el cono hacia arriba y con unos clavitos sobre el, para intentar reproducir el campanilleo que produjo la taza.

Esta vez tome como referencia un metro.
Inicio el Karlson, llegue al nivel de volumen, bajo por cierto hasta en donde empezaron a saltar y repiquetear el chocar con la membrana, en este punto pase al turno de la Columna Technics, nada... ni se inmutaban, acerque la mesita y ni siquiera a 20 cm de distancia.
El technics solo excursionaba como en vacío, aumente la potencia, y cuando el technics movió los clavitos temí por el cono del parlante, puse pausa, corrí la mesa a un metro, y ya casi no los movía.
En este punto habría necesitado medir, pues creo que lo que apareció fue un armónico, ya que no se sentía como de 28 Hz.
Con la misma potencia, el karlson apagado esperando su turno, desconecto el Technics, muevo la mesa a un metro, conectado el Karlson quito la pausa, los clavos esta vez bailaban sobre el cono...

En la banda desde 25 hasta 200 hz, los Karlson demostraron mas emisión que los technics, claro, comprobado así, de manera precaria no se puede saber como es la curva, lindo seria una buen medición.
Con el generador "APP" llegue a 2200 Hz, donde se ve que el mismo woofer ya corta por si mismo, y la Karlson no se si rinde o no, ahí sí, habría que meter medición para saber que pasa con su curva.

Lo que parece a mi gusto, es que los medios bajos que reproduce el Karlson son mas amables y mas naturales, escuchar a Louis Amstrong, las guitarras eléctricas o acústicas, y algunos golpes de baterías es mas agradable en las cajas Karlson que en las technics, y esto si es subjetivo,  aun así, percibo que los mismos medios de la SBA52 son muy metálicos.
Habría que ver como se comportan con un parlante de rango extendido.

Luego de estos ensayos, pude comprobar que efectivamente la Karlson con un Woofer idéntico al de la caja de comparación, va mas abajo que una reflex como la SB A52, y que supera aun cuando esa tiene ademas del woofer, un sub woofer.

*Problemas detectados*, es el ruido, por la caja, y por la distorsión del parlante.

Cabe destacar que esta caja es para un parlante de 15, algo que comprobé tomando las medidas con respecto a planos obtenidos aqui mismo, Fue adaptada a 12", pero esto ya fue asi desde antes, yo la conseguí adaptada.

*Panel Frontal:* esta cortado desparejo, tal vez, no se percibe mucho en las fotos pero es asi, quien lo corto no era el joven Edward, si no, un aficionado.




*Dudas,* me planteo si es necesario el espacio de sintonía, pues por el tipo de diseño y la posición en la cual esta, ademas de que el panel se angosta hacia esta sección, parecería como una suerte de resonador para medios y altos, y no para graves...

*Próximo paso, *
Desarmar la caja, poner pegamento, atornillar fuerte y darle rigidez por todos los rincones.
Esperar que llegue la note con windows, cargar el soft y ponerme a entender como funciona.
Medir la caja con el mismo parlante que realice esta prueba ( este ya esta colocado en la columna de la cual lo saque.)

Medir la columna con la que hice la comparación.
Probar y medir con un woofer o sub mas grande, y ver que ocurre a alta potencia.

Si tienen preguntas o se les ocurre alguna idea, los leo con gusto.

Saludos, Marcelo


----------



## ngc1976

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Hola a todos! como están?
> Bueno... volvemos a tomar el tema de las Karlson.
> Antes de empezar, digamos que amparado en...
> 
> 
> 
> Mi medición sigue siendo a oido, subjetiva, pero comparativa contra otra caja con idéntico parlante.
> ademas, como dichoso poseedor de mac, siempre estamos en la desdicha de que algún soft no se consigue, por lo cual ya compre una notebook en ml para cargar el programa de medición, cuando me reconcilie con el uso de windows, empezare con las mediciones.
> 
> 
> Dicho esto, bienvenido todo comentarios, duda, replica o cuestionamiento, ya que son el motor para seguir evolucionando en el tema.
> 
> Pasada la decepción inicial tras una prueba con resultado no satisfactorio, para quien no leyo, puedo ir a mensajes anteriores de este hilo, en donde de la misma manera que hoy, las comparo a oido contra otras cajas e idéntico parlante.
> 
> Esta vez, habiendo modificado lo que a simple vista se percibía como incorrecto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281874
> No esperen fotos porque el trabajo es realmente asqueroso, solo dire que agarre dos pedazos de madera, los corte a la medida indicada, hice un bastidor, los atornille, puse mucha cola de carpintero en todo donde hace contacto, atornille y quedo como una torta con crema chorreada, pero firme al fin.
> 
> Al bastidor de woofer le puse en su base una junta de cartón porque tenia juego, lo llene de cola, y donde atornilla arriba idem, y en sus laterales cola a morir para que nada vibre.
> 
> Realmente me sentí como Victor Frankestein, tomando partes de cualquier cosa, incluso amputando un parlante temporalmente para levantar este muerto.
> 
> Una vez que secó la cola, le di calor por si no había secado entre las juntas, tape, y lo puse en marcha.
> 
> Esta vez solo tenia columnas Technics SB A 52 para hacer la comparación.
> Tome, un woofer, cabe destacar que estas columnas tienen dos, uno de 5Ω "Subwoofer" que acopla con un capacitor de 470 µf, y no, esto no limita los bajos, si no que genera un circuito resonantes con L, R, C tomando L y R del parlante y así funciona como sub.
> 
> Es así que los SB A52, tienen buen grave, y buen medio grave, pero le falta unos medios naturales, ya que el midrange, solo tira sonido metálico.
> 
> Una vez instalado en Woofer que quite de las SBA52 (no el sub de 5Ω ) el woofer de 8Ω, inicie la experiencia.
> Musica Jazz, blues, Rock, Country
> Amplificador Technics SU G91 sin ecualizador
> Nivel de graves y agudos al máximo, sin activar el refuerzo de graves.
> Ambos canales misma fuente, sonido mono.
> 
> Volumen, bajo 3 a 5 watts por canal
> 
> Esta vez, el Karlson respondió desde el inicio de acuerdo a lo que se esperaba de el.
> 
> Bajos muy pronunciados, incluso acordes que no se percibían en el SBA52 estaban marcados y pronunciados en el Karlson.
> 
> 
> Volumen a casi 1/4 del amplificador, unos 30 watts, hay graves por todos lados. vibra el suelo que es de cerámico y con base de hormigón, la cuchara en la taza de cafe hacia sonidos de campanilleo, todo esto ocurría con las dos cajas, una casi al lador de la otra, separadas a menos de 10 cm, para evitar posibles anulaciones entre ellas.
> desconectando canal con Columna Technics, todo seguía igual vibraba todo, cuando invertia la desconexión, la cuchara de café se quedaba quieta en su taza vacía, y el piso ya no simbraba.
> 
> 
> pero... a los pocos minutos el Karlson empezó a hacer ruidos extraños, o no tan extraños, parece que la cola que puse alcanzo, pero el resto de la caja tiene el paso del tiempo y vibra todo, desde los paneles en el frente, hasta las patas.
> 
> Durante toda la experiencia Karlson siempre le gano en graves a la SB52,
> Cabe aclarar que la Technics tiene 2 woofers, aun así, no puede superar al Karlson, pero claro, el SBA52 tiene sonido limpio porque no vibra su caja y los parlantes no sobrepasan su excursión.
> 
> Volumen "un poco mas" casi 60% estimo unos 70 watts x canal, se ve que sobrepaso la excursión del parlante puesto en el Karlson, pues esta es una caja "mas" abierta y no lo sostiene.
> El resultado venia acompañado de todo el ruido del cajón aflojándose mas la distorsión del parlante.
> 
> No me anime a darle mas potencia, tampoco tenia sentido, aun cuando tenia disponible hasta 120 watt por canal, se notaba que lo que reproduciría era ruidos de maderas golpeándose en el cajón, ademas del riesgo por dañar el parlante original de una columna.
> 
> Todo esto es a oido, pero no hablo de si me gusta o no, para descartar la subjetividad tanto como se pueda.
> 
> Si vos estas escuchando música y en una caja se perciben instrumentos que en la otra no, entonces no es subjetivo.
> 
> Luego conecte un viejo generador de señales Trio de cuando estudiaba, la verdad que como es a Válvulas, algo no funciono, años guardado, ahí quedo mirando ausente el paso del tiempo mientras una contemporánea app lo reemplazaba en el celu.
> No se si este método será preciso, pero como muestreo alcanzó.
> 
> *SUB SUB...*
> 28 Hz el Karlson empezó a hacer vibrar los muebles de la casa ya lo había demostrado con música pero ahora era un sismo,
> 
> Los dos bafles a la par, mientras que el Technics solo excursionaba sin emitir vibraciones, y menos algo audible,  el Karlson te hacia sentir que había un continuo sub muy profundo.
> 
> *Prueba basada en lo absurdo* (solo válida como referencia):
> Ya la taza de café había ido a la pileta de lavado, entonces se me ocurrió que...
> Poner sobre la mesa ratona, ahora parlante de 10" viejito, con el cono hacia arriba y con unos clavitos sobre el, para intentar reproducir el campanilleo que produjo la taza.
> 
> Esta vez tome como referencia un metro.
> Inicio el Karlson, llegue al nivel de volumen, bajo por cierto hasta en donde empezaron a saltar y repiquetear el chocar con la membrana, en este punto pase al turno de la Columna Technics, nada... ni se inmutaban, acerque la mesita y ni siquiera a 20 cm de distancia.
> El technics solo excursionaba como en vacío, aumente la potencia, y cuando el technics movió los clavitos temí por el cono del parlante, puse pausa, corrí la mesa a un metro, y ya casi no los movía.
> En este punto habría necesitado medir, pues creo que lo que apareció fue un armónico, ya que no se sentía como de 28 Hz.
> Con la misma potencia, el karlson apagado esperando su turno, desconecto el Technics, muevo la mesa a un metro, conectado el Karlson quito la pausa, los clavos esta vez bailaban sobre el cono...
> 
> En la banda desde 25 hasta 200 hz, los Karlson demostraron mas emisión que los technics, claro, comprobado así, de manera precaria no se puede saber como es la curva, lindo seria una buen medición.
> Con el generador "APP" llegue a 2200 Hz, donde se ve que el mismo woofer ya corta por si mismo, y la Karlson no se si rinde o no, ahí sí, habría que meter medición para saber que pasa con su curva.
> 
> Lo que parece a mi gusto, es que los medios bajos que reproduce el Karlson son mas amables y mas naturales, escuchar a Louis Amstrong, las guitarras eléctricas o acústicas, y algunos golpes de baterías es mas agradable en las cajas Karlson que en las technics, y esto si es subjetivo,  aun así, percibo que los mismos medios de la SBA52 son muy metálicos.
> Habría que ver como se comportan con un parlante de rango extendido.
> 
> Luego de estos ensayos, pude comprobar que efectivamente la Karlson con un Woofer idéntico al de la caja de comparación, va mas abajo que una reflex como la SB A52, y que supera aun cuando esa tiene ademas del woofer, un sub woofer.
> 
> *Problemas detectados*, es el ruido, por la caja, y por la distorsión del parlante.
> 
> Cabe destacar que esta caja es para un parlante de 15, algo que comprobé tomando las medidas con respecto a planos obtenidos aqui mismo, Fue adaptada a 12", pero esto ya fue asi desde antes, yo la conseguí adaptada.
> 
> *Panel Frontal:* esta cortado desparejo, tal vez, no se percibe mucho en las fotos pero es asi, quien lo corto no era el joven Edward, si no, un aficionado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281890
> 
> 
> *Dudas,* me planteo si es necesario el espacio de sintonía, pues por el tipo de diseño y la posición en la cual esta, ademas de que el panel se angosta hacia esta sección, parecería como una suerte de resonador para medios y altos, y no para graves...
> 
> *Próximo paso, *
> Desarmar la caja, poner pegamento, atornillar fuerte y darle rigidez por todos los rincones.
> Esperar que llegue la note con windows, cargar el soft y ponerme a entender como funciona.
> Medir la caja con el mismo parlante que realice esta prueba ( este ya esta colocado en la columna de la cual lo saque.)
> 
> Medir la columna con la que hice la comparación.
> Probar y medir con un woofer o sub mas grande, y ver que ocurre a alta potencia.
> 
> Si tienen preguntas o se les ocurre alguna idea, los leo con gusto.
> 
> Saludos, Marcelo


Estimado amigo, no sabe cuanta alegría me da leer su experiencia con la caja qué pensé iba a dejar abandonada luego de sus anteriores pruebas, me volvieron las ganas de reflotar el viejo proyecto de armar las cajas Karlson tan criticadas por muchos y defendidas por otros qué sin poder justificarlo con bases técnicas dicen qué "suenan" mucho mejor.
Mis conocimientos en cajas acústicas se limita a una apreciación subjetiva o mejor dicho a mi gusto auditivo, nunca tuve  esas cajas, pero aún creo escuchar en mi memoria los terribles bajos en una sala de cine dónde había 4 cajas Karlson qué hacían temblar el piso.
He leído en varios foros incluido en este dónde nunca queda claro si ese sonido especial es producto de una apreciación personal, puro folclore, fantasía o nostalgia de viejos tiempos dónde todo parecía sonar mejor especialmente en determinados géneros musicales.
Hace un tiempo compré un par de cajas Leea para utilizar los woofer de 12 " para construir los Karlson o al menos utilizar uno de ellos para un subwoofer pero ante tanta incertidumbre escrita en los foros y dada la situación económica no me animé a construirlos, a eso sumándole las dudas en  sus variantes y diferentes versiones con ventana rectangular o ranuras , con refuerzos de fibra de vidrio , lana de vidrio etc.
Mi comentario poco esclarecedor y qué no suma nada nuevo al tema es producto qué luego de leer el suyo (lo leo desde qué subió el primero) me dio una luz de esperanza con su última prueba comparativa trae nuevos aires y refresca un tema qué parecía estar condenado al olvido, gracias por compartir su experiencia y deseando qué continúe haciéndolo cuando haya otras, saludos


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

@ngc1976 Gracias por tomarte tu tiempo en responder.
La verdad a mi también me dio una alegría saber que esto puede "funcionar"

Las cajas SB A52, no son las mejores del mercado, pero tampoco es para despreciar, lo que si me llamo la atención es que una caja precaria como las Karlson pueda superarlas con tanta facilidad.
Y cuando afirmo superarlas, es, porque el sub grave si bien fue medido a oido, busque la experiencia que compense la falta de instrumentos para medir, aun así, es incierto que tipo de curva y la ganancia o perdida a lo largo de esta podemos pretender.

Si tienes paciencia a que me llegue la notebook con windows haré pruebas mas precisas para que ya una vez con estas, puedas relanzarte y continuar con el proyecto.

Creo, que estas cajas necesitan algunos parámetros, eso de que cualquier parlante le va, es una verdad a medias.

Así en el aire y si mas que la experiencia de la prueba, pienso que las opciones son.

Poniéndonos en la época de su diseño, un parlante de rango extendido, que arranca bien abajo, y se siente bien arriba, con una sensibilidad alta, y con poca potencia, rendían lo que para la época aplastaría a muchas cajas por el estilo.

En este punto, al tener un parlante con buena ganancia se compensa la baja potencia, se evita el flameo de la membrana en excursiones peligrosas por pasarse de potencia.

Los parlantes Technics, estimo, deben ser de mas de 90Db, y digo estimo porque no encontré información sobre estos, a pesar que cada uno tiene un modelo con numero en su imán, y que las campanas son iguales a parlantes de la linea sansui, fisher, Jvc, y otros, que al parecer pueden haber sido fabricados por fostex, no hay nada que ilustre sobre información técnica, o bien, no supe buscar.
Mencionado esto, con dichos parlantes Technics, logras buenos bajos a muy poca potencia, y si usas un ecualizador, hay graves al punto que molesta, pero creo que van bien en una caja reflex o cerrada, no una tan abierta como el Karlson.

De aquí parte mi conclusión la cual no puedo sustentar sin medir.
Si vas a usar el resonador Karlson para alta o baja potencia, tendrás que elegir que parlante poner,  y este el punto donde no va cualquier parámetro.

Si querés  sentir un temblor que confunda a los sismógrafos jaja, entonces vas a necesitar un parlante que no se rompa con la excursión extrema, y que maneje potencia... pero quizás a tanta potencia, haya una caja que pueda funcionar igual o mejor que el Karlson, en potencia con el parlante technics, suponiendo que sea un parlante de alta sensibilidad, no funciono bien, veamos que pasa cuando ponga uno de mayor porte, esto sin olvidarse que hay que reforzarla por todos lados porque adentro es como si latiera un un terremoto, y tiende a aflojarla toda.

Lo que si comprobé, es que a bajo volumen, supero a una columna technics, si bien no lo considero una experiencia subjetiva, tampoco lo es empírica mas allá de los experimentos llevados a cabo.

Espero pronto poder hacer las siguientes pruebas.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## ngc1976

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> @ngc1976 Gracias por tomarte tu tiempo en responder.
> La verdad a mi también me dio una alegría saber que esto puede "funcionar"
> 
> Las cajas SB A52, no son las mejores del mercado, pero tampoco es para despreciar, lo que si me llamo la atención es que una caja precaria como las Karlson pueda superarlas con tanta facilidad.
> Y cuando afirmo superarlas, es, porque el sub grave si bien fue medido a oido, busque la experiencia que compense la falta de instrumentos para medir, aun así, es incierto que tipo de curva y la ganancia o perdida a lo largo de esta podemos pretender.
> 
> Si tienes paciencia a que me llegue la notebook con windows haré pruebas mas precisas para que ya una vez con estas, puedas relanzarte y continuar con el proyecto.
> 
> Creo, que estas cajas necesitan algunos parámetros, eso de que cualquier parlante le va, es una verdad a medias.
> 
> Así en el aire y si mas que la experiencia de la prueba, pienso que las opciones son.
> 
> Poniéndonos en la época de su diseño, un parlante de rango extendido, que arranca bien abajo, y se siente bien arriba, con una sensibilidad alta, y con poca potencia, rendían lo que para la época aplastaría a muchas cajas por el estilo.
> 
> En este punto, al tener un parlante con buena ganancia se compensa la baja potencia, se evita el flameo de la membrana en excursiones peligrosas por pasarse de potencia.
> 
> Los parlantes Technics, estimo, deben ser de mas de 90Db, y digo estimo porque no encontré información sobre estos, a pesar que cada uno tiene un modelo con numero en su imán, y que las campanas son iguales a parlantes de la linea sansui, fisher, Jvc, y otros, que al parecer pueden haber sido fabricados por fostex, no hay nada que ilustre sobre información técnica, o bien, no supe buscar.
> Mencionado esto, con dichos parlantes Technics, logras buenos bajos a muy poca potencia, y si usas un ecualizador, hay graves al punto que molesta, pero creo que van bien en una caja reflex o cerrada, no una tan abierta como el Karlson.
> 
> De aquí parte mi conclusión la cual no puedo sustentar sin medir.
> Si vas a usar el resonador Karlson para alta o baja potencia, tendrás que elegir que parlante poner,  y este el punto donde no va cualquier parámetro.
> 
> Si querés  sentir un temblor que confunda a los sismógrafos jaja, entonces vas a necesitar un parlante que no se rompa con la excursión extrema, y que maneje potencia... pero quizás a tanta potencia, haya una caja que pueda funcionar igual o mejor que el Karlson, en potencia con el parlante technics, suponiendo que sea un parlante de alta sensibilidad, no funciono bien, veamos que pasa cuando ponga uno de mayor porte, esto sin olvidarse que hay que reforzarla por todos lados porque adentro es como si latiera un un terremoto, y tiende a aflojarla toda.
> 
> Lo que si comprobé, es que a bajo volumen, supero a una columna technics, si bien no lo considero una experiencia subjetiva, tampoco lo es empírica mas allá de los experimentos llevados a cabo.
> 
> Espero pronto poder hacer las siguientes pruebas.
> Saludos a todos!


Hola Marcelo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan detallada, mí ídea es una caja para baja potencia, poder escuchar a un volumen bajo o medio sin perder esos detalles de los bajos profundos ni de esos instrumentos qué al menos en los géneros músicales qué yo soy oyente se pierden y sólo se hacen escuchar a niveles altos de audio, por ello decidí comprar las cajas Leea para usar los woofer de 12" qué son muy sensibles y de baja portencia (creo qué son de 35 wats), saludos


----------



## chifu

Que bueno!!!!  ayer nomas si haber leido estos ultimos mensajes me decidi y encargue todas las tablas cortadas como para hacer el de 12 pulgadas , les voy a colocar unos Jharo que mande a reenconar ( mi hijo me los hizo percha, en realidad me hizo percha el amplificador y les mando continua , un Marantz 1090 , casi lo asesino jajaj ) el domingo pasado me puse con todas las ganas y le medi los parametros T/S  , en cuanto tenga adelantos subo fotos . Saludos


----------



## ngc1976

chifu dijo:


> Que bueno!!!!  ayer nomas si haber leido estos ultimos mensajes me decidi y encargue todas las tablas cortadas como para hacer el de 12 pulgadas , les voy a colocar unos Jharo que mande a reenconar ( mi hijo me los hizo percha, en realidad me hizo percha el amplificador y les mando continua , un Marantz 1090 , casi lo asesino jajaj ) el domingo pasado me puse con todas las ganas y le medi los parametros T/S  , en cuanto tenga adelantos subo fotos . Saludos


Hola Chifu, qué madera vas a utilizar ?, por cual de las dos versiones te decidiste ? (me refiero a la ventana  o la de ranuras), tenés el costo aproximado de las maderas ?, suerte y esperamos ansiosos tu progreso, saludos


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola Marcelo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan detallada, mí ídea es una caja para baja potencia, poder escuchar a un volumen bajo o medio sin perder esos detalles de los bajos profundos ni de esos instrumentos qué al menos en los géneros músicales qué yo soy oyente se pierden y sólo se hacen escuchar a niveles altos de audio,


Me pasa lo mismo, no se que géneros escucharas, pero si, en la mayoría de lo que yo escucho pasa lo mismo, y los géneros que escucho son muy variados.
El tema de los graves parece simple, pero no lo es tanto.
Empieza con un montón de cálculos, pero no termina en el momento que construiste la mejor caja.
Los Graves, son la parte mas baja del espectro de la AF (audio frecuencia) y acá podemos parangonarlo con una transmisión de señales de baja frecuencia, 100 a 4000 Khz.


Lóbulos de emisión, perdida de cobertura transversal al radiante (antena o parlante) anulación de señal por rebotes o desajustes.
teniendo los mejores baffles, siempre será ventajoso, pero los mismo no te daran el mismo resultado en interior que en un patio, ni siquiera te darán el mismo resultado dentro de la misma habitación.
Cualquier rebote que pueda ocurrir, y que llegue desfazado puede superponerse con la señal original, incluso con la señal del otro baffle y anularse, de la misma manera que podes buscar la manera que se sumen.
Baffles en el suelo, deberían ganar varios db, en los manuales dice 6db, pero dependerá de las condiciones, si el suelo es de madera, si es de alfombra, si es de cemento o similares.

Si juntas dos cajas de graves podes también ganar unos 6DB, de aquí se deriva un punto que es interesante, sintonizad ancho de banda de emisión para graves dependiendo de la posición de las cajas, según su corte de frecuencia mínimo y máximo dependiendo de como acomodemos los sistemas de baffles.

No se si el tema fue tratado en algún hilo de este foro, pero es un tema interesante y se calcula muy similar a como se hace para calcular una linea de transmisión (antena)
Aqui entran en juego los factores tales, como el ancho de la caja, el diametro del parlante, ya que de esto dependera tambien cuanto los podemos juntar, cuanto los podemos separar, y cuantos podemos poner en linea y que es la longitud de onda del sonido, con la cual podemos generar la sintonía correcta poniendo cajas juntas, separándolas, etc.




chifu dijo:


> les voy a colocar unos Jharo que mande a reenconar



Asegurate de encolar todo al extremo, y que la madera sea gruesa, y lo mas rígida posible porque vibra mucho, porque la primera experiencia negativa puede ser ruido a caja por todos lados.

Disculpa la intromisión los Jahro, son de época, o son de los actuales?
Porque si son de los actuales te diría que busques otros parlantes, he probado
Jahro de los que hoy venden en M L y son pura basura, perdón por la expresión, y quizás alguien tenga otra percepción sobre lo que emite este parlante, pero solo con compararlo con otro en las mismas condiciones te das cuenta que no sirve,  incluso fuera de la caja cuando los probas libres tienen ruidos de campana.

A oido me parece que son mejores, aun cuando también chinos, los Blauline.
Lo de tu hijo, no te preocupes, viven en su mundo, hace unos años, el mío, aun cuando estaba cursando electrónica en los últimos años, y con el cartel en el extremo del cable tenia un cartel tipo bandera bien grande "OJO ATENCIÓN 110 VOLTS" el puso un adaptador, y lo mando a 220, asi me quemo un Technics SA GX910.

Saludos.


Edito agrego:
ngc1976, yo armaría una de 15, y si no podes poner un parlante de 15 pones de 12, pero tenes la opción a llevarla a 15 en cuanto puedas.
Por mi limitada experiencia en este raro ensayo con la que yo tengo, la cual es de 15, pero tiene montado un adaptador para 12, te puedo asegurar que rindió bien,  y mas si tomamos en cuenta que en realidad el parlante de Technics es de 11"


----------



## chifu

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo, no se que géneros escucharas, pero si, en la mayoría de lo que yo escucho pasa lo mismo, y los géneros que escucho son muy variados.
> El tema de los graves parece simple, pero no lo es tanto.
> Empieza con un montón de cálculos, pero no termina en el momento que construiste la mejor caja.
> Los Graves, son la parte mas baja del espectro de la AF (audio frecuencia) y acá podemos parangonarlo con una transmisión de señales de baja frecuencia, 100 a 4000 Khz.
> 
> 
> Lóbulos de emisión, perdida de cobertura transversal al radiante (antena o parlante) anulación de señal por rebotes o desajustes.
> teniendo los mejores baffles, siempre será ventajoso, pero los mismo no te daran el mismo resultado en interior que en un patio, ni siquiera te darán el mismo resultado dentro de la misma habitación.
> Cualquier rebote que pueda ocurrir, y que llegue desfazado puede superponerse con la señal original, incluso con la señal del otro baffle y anularse, de la misma manera que podes buscar la manera que se sumen.
> Baffles en el suelo, deberían ganar varios db, en los manuales dice 6db, pero dependerá de las condiciones, si el suelo es de madera, si es de alfombra, si es de cemento o similares.
> 
> Si juntas dos cajas de graves podes también ganar unos 6DB, de aquí se deriva un punto que es interesante, sintonizad ancho de banda de emisión para graves dependiendo de la posición de las cajas, según su corte de frecuencia mínimo y máximo dependiendo de como acomodemos los sistemas de baffles.
> 
> No se si el tema fue tratado en algún hilo de este foro, pero es un tema interesante y se calcula muy similar a como se hace para calcular una linea de transmisión (antena)
> Aqui entran en juego los factores tales, como el ancho de la caja, el diametro del parlante, ya que de esto dependera tambien cuanto los podemos juntar, cuanto los podemos separar, y cuantos podemos poner en linea y que es la longitud de onda del sonido, con la cual podemos generar la sintonía correcta poniendo cajas juntas, separándolas, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asegurate de encolar todo al extremo, y que la madera sea gruesa, y lo mas rígida posible porque vibra mucho, porque la primera experiencia negativa puede ser ruido a caja por todos lados.
> 
> Disculpa la intromisión los Jahro, son de época, o son de los actuales?
> Porque si son de los actuales te diría que busques otros parlantes, he probado
> Jahro de los que hoy venden en M L y son pura basura, perdón por la expresión, y quizás alguien tenga otra percepción sobre lo que emite este parlante, pero solo con compararlo con otro en las mismas condiciones te das cuenta que no sirve,  incluso fuera de la caja cuando los probas libres tienen ruidos de campana.
> 
> A oido me parece que son mejores, aun cuando también chinos, los Blauline.
> Lo de tu hijo, no te preocupes, viven en su mundo, hace unos años, el mío, aun cuando estaba cursando electrónica en los últimos años, y con el cartel en el extremo del cable tenia un cartel tipo bandera bien grande "OJO ATENCIÓN 110 VOLTS" el puso un adaptador, y lo mando a 220, asi me quemo un Technics SA GX910.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> Edito agrego:
> ngc1976, yo armaría una de 15, y si no podes poner un parlante de 15 pones de 12, pero tenes la opción a llevarla a 15 en cuanto puedas.
> Por mi limitada experiencia en este raro ensayo con la que yo tengo, la cual es de 15, pero tiene montado un adaptador para 12, te puedo asegurar que rindió bien,  y mas si tomamos en cuenta que en realidad el parlante de Technics es de 11"


Hola Marcelo , gracias por los consejos , los Jahro son del año 98/2000 que los hacian en Brasil ,tube que mandar a pedir las bobinas por que aca en Argentina no se conseguia esa medida (extraña) , los conos y suspencion son de JBL , con respecto a la medida las voy a hacer de 12 por el tamaño y por que ya tengo los parlantes jeje , ademas en hilos anteriores de este mismo foro dijeron que sonaban muy bien , estos Jahro reacondicionados quedaron con una suspencion bastante durita asi que cuando los pruebe te digo .Saludos


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

A los Karlson le voy a dar una terminación de época, por lo cual compre en ebay allá por marzo, luego de que las traje, pensé... "Marcelo, te van a servir de adorno porque los bafles no los vas a armar jamas..."

Bueno, aquí están, no son la gran cosa, pero es un detalle.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si tenes problemas con los empalmes de madera , usá adhesivo poliuretanico . (Ej. Fanatite) . Cuando fragua genera una espuma durisima que rellena todo . Eso si , ponele prensas porque sino se te levanta. Suerte


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahora bien , sin animo de criticar tus metodos y el tipo de caja .... al pobre parlante Technics , que debe tener unos cuantos años , yo no lo someteria a esas palizas ... mejor conseguite uno chino de esos que no dan los parametros ( Ej. Moon ) que tienen un Qts alto y te va a funcionar mejor en una caja como esa , medio abierta .


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora bien , sin animo de criticar tus metodos y el tipo de caja .... al pobre parlante Technics , que debe tener unos cuantos años , yo no lo someteria a esas palizas...


totalmente de acuerdo, hasta yo me critique en un momento, viste cuando estas en silencio que te hablas y te respondes a vos mismo... buen, cuando estas medio loco te hablas mas, y en ese momento... "podré ser tan estúpido, si rompo este parlante la arruiné"
Igualmente, he roto varios parlantes technics, cuando es asi, compro un usado en EEUU y me lo traigo, prefiero eso a renegar con los que enconan parlantes y hacen trabajos horribles.

Si, el tema era, establecer una comparación y tengo unos Blauline de 10 los cuales parecen tener alta sensibilidad y que para mi gusto andan bastante bien como chino genérico, mucho mejor que los jahro, que los uso para experimentos o para cuando reparo algún ampli, total si se rompe es poco lo que rompo, y con estos no podía ni instalarlos ni establecer una comparación.


Por mas que hubieran sido de 12, tampoco puedo meter uno en la columna technics, por dos motivos, una la caja no esta hecha a su medida acústica, dos, los parlantes de technics, como muchos otros de marcas japonesas en un tiempo salieron de 11" por lo cual no podes poner uno de 12 sin redimensionar el hueco del parlante.


----------



## DJ T3

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Bueno, aquí están, no son la gran cosa, pero es un detalle


Cuando publiques cosas como ess, coloca solo los datos relevantes, el resto los "blureas" o acortas la foto.

Aunque seguramente alli no esten tus datos, puede ser suficiente para gente con mala intension, inclusive generarte problemas de cualquier índole...

Por lo demas, preciosas calcos!!!..


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo demas, preciosas calcos!!!..


Hola como estas? sabes que ahora me doy cuenta que no explique de que se trataba, 
no son calcos, son chapitas de aluminio.

En cuanto a los datos, no, no están, solo la dirección donde gestiono la carga en Miami, no creo que nadie se llegue hasta allá, y tampoco creo que nadie quiera perjudicarme. 
De un tiempo a esta parte, y dado por la pandemia, no me quedo otra que seguir trabajando desde mi casa ya que el deposito en zona de Tigre no iba a funcionar, así que alquile una dependencia donde vivo para poder tener la carga aquí. y por esto mi dirección es casi publica en muchos ámbitos (Fb, IG, Google, etc), tengo la suerte de vivir en un barrio náutico, el cual tiene seguridad, eso me deja un poco mas tranquilo, y te soy franco, a veces he pecado de exceso de confianza, por suerte siempre me fue bien, creo que es el buen Karma por hacer las cosas bien.

Agradezco tu comentario, de veras.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> no son calcos, son chapitas de aluminio


Con mas razon.. se ven increibles, incluso se ven con un relieve...



Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> tampoco creo que nadie quiera perjudicarme


Creeme, internet hay miles de millones de personas, y a veces no es por perjudicarte justamente a vos, sino a una persona fisica (no se si se entiende). En el foro hay un post que se sigue discutiendo sobre los datos en internet.



Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> tengo la suerte de vivir en un barrio náutico, el cual tiene seguridad, eso me deja un poco mas tranquilo


La verdad que yo cuando tenia otro auto, metia el auto al garage, y le ponia la alarma, DENTRO DE MI CASA.
Y para los que saben de qué trabajo, sabrán que lo que hablo es así, y por mas seguridad que tengas, nunca vas a estar excento.
Y te digo mas, nadie, absolutamente nadie (a menos que haya nacido en el campo, alejado de la ciudad, y nunca haber visitado ni el hospital, ni tener absolutamente nada a su nombre ni haber tocado un telefono o PC), esta libre de dejar huellas en el mundo digital. Imaginate que encontré todos los datos de mi abuela en una página X, y nunca tocó nada ni tenia nada a su nombre...


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creeme, internet hay miles de millones de personas, y a veces no es por perjudicarte justamente a vos, sino a una persona fisica (no se si se entiende). En el foro hay un post que se sigue discutiendo sobre los datos en internet.


Pasame el Link, porfa! estaría bueno leer un poco sobre las distintas posturas acerca del tema.

Sobre lo que mencionas, no te lo discuto, es tal cual lo decís, el tema es que hasta mi FB es totalmente publico, o sea, ocultar un dato mío aquí, no atenuaría en nada la exposición que ya tengo en linea.

La ventaja es que si buscas Marcelo guerra en google, hay muchos, así que ahí quedo medio encubierto, hasta me rio porque ML usa hasta el nombre para palabras claves, es el colmo, si haces una búsqueda te va a salir "Compra Marcelo Guerra en Mercado Libre" jajaja.
Aclaro, no estoy a la venta che!
Bien, no desvirtuemos el tema. Verdaderamente agradezco tu preocupación.

Abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> encontré todos los datos de mi abuela en una página *X*,


      
Pícara la abuelita!!!!!


----------



## DJ T3

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Pasame el Link, porfa!


Mira que me hiciste buscar, no recordaba el titulo...   ; ¡Me rindo, Google ganó!



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pícara la abuelita!!!!!


No, esa X no, asqueroso... 

Yo creo que todos estarán de acuerdo en que queremos ver esas cajas terminadas!!!


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo creo que todos estarán de acuerdo en que queremos ver esas cajas terminadas!!!


SII! y vamos a meter presión...
Al primero que las termine le regalo un par de insignias ;-)
otras, las mías no, aun cuando no termine ni con la primera, ya son parte de mi acopio (llamar coleccion no es lo mío) de cosas.

Ayer, a consejo de Antonio, le puse otro woofer, desvestí otro muerto, que en realidad esta muy muerto, son dos cajas technics que las agarro la lluvia un dia de esos que salis con sol y regresas con lluvia, y por esas cosas, la ventana quedo abierta... fin de la historia, bafles todos hinchados.


Esas cajas, habían sufrido las garras de mis gatos, es así que tampoco tenían parlantes originales.
Como las tenia arrumbadas en un cuarto, fui y las opere.
Les había Ensartado ( no insertado ) estos parlantes



A simple uso, "oido" son bastante mejores que los otros chinos.
En Graves van bien.

Parecen cortar mas arriba que el technics que antes había instalado, y explico el porque.
Siempre a oido...
Cuando puse un tema de jazz, en el Karlson se escuchaba definida la batería, como si hubiera un tweeter de domo sonando bajito, cosa que con el parlante Technics no salía ni una gota de agudos.

Gano graves, gano mas volumen, incluso, aprendió a caminar... si tanto grave que camina.
Los ruidos que tenia, los elimine, uno de ellos eran las varillas que prensan la tela del frente, extirpada, se acabo ese ruido.

Otro ruido era la tapa trasera en algún momento según la resonancia, listo, junta de cartón de caja co-arrugada.

A oido, la verdad no se si es que ya escuche mucho, o ya no tengo gusto, pero no me convencen la sonoridad de los medios.

Los graves, son contundentes pero creo que es algo que se puede lograr con otras cajas.
A bajo volumen, es potente, creo que como refuerzo de graves andaría.

Una vez que tenga la compu con Windows instalo el programa y mediré para aportar mas datos.
Saludos.


----------



## chifu

Bueno aca estamos empezando con la construccion ,  me decidi por hacer el modelo original de 15 pulgadas pero reducido a 12 , estas serian las medidas
aca paso fotos de la construccion hasta donde llegue
ni bien tenga adelantos los ire subiendo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí tenés el de 12 con el detalle de los cortes 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui tenés la de 12 pulgas con el detalle de los cortes en milímetros y enorme :
> 
> http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/images/Plans/new12in.gif
> 
> Subo archivo mas chico de respaldo



P.D.: No había visto la construcción


----------



## chifu

Bueno aqui van unos adelantos de hoy , arme uno y bastante entretenido el asunto de hacer coincidir todo y especialmente los cortes a 45 y 60  grados , ( guarden los recortes que quedan que sirven para hacer refuerzos , tambien aconsejo poner los tornillos donde van agarrados los parlantes por que despues va a ser medio incomodo , aca mando fotos de armado y refuerzos y mucha cola jajaaj


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hola , el parlante podés ponerlo con tornillos y tuercas, eso facilita. Incluso hay gente que los instala con el imán hacia arriba . . . cuestión de gustos . . . 

Te aconsejo *le pongas dos refuerzos* , amures a las dos tapas curvas mas o menos en el medio de la curva y tomadas de lo que tengas atrás , como le hizo Peppo a sus (*luego* *mis*) *cajas Karlson con 15-150 be originales Leea*


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Van quedando... 


Es verdad eso de los recortes, nunca hay que tirar nada, porque es como dijo Lavoisier, nada se pierde, todo se transforma.
Me pregunto, como vas a revestir? pintura, enchapado, alfombra..?

Particularmente me gusta la terminación en maderas, no los vinílicos o las pinturas, salvo que estas estén en combinación y armonía con la madera (cuando digo madera me refiero a acabados barnizados o similares).

Te pregunto esto, porque el tema serán las dos tapas curvas, no solo el refuerzo que menciona @DOSMETROS, si no, que también el montaje llevara tornillos, como es aglomerado no sera problema si luego va revestido de alguna manera.
Otro asunto es, desde donde vas a colocar el parlante.

Si es desde arriba, y el frente queda fijo, es un problema cambiar el parlante.
Si es desde abajo, tenés que hacer un biselado en el borde del parlante, y seria mas facil cambiarlo si es que en algún momento es necesario.

En la caja que yo tengo, por cierto muy mal armada, aunque para la época y con poca potencia dudo que haya evidenciado las vibraciones que hoy tiene, una de las ventajas, es que el panel a 45 se desmonta, la desventaja es que el montaje es tan malo que eso produce vibraciones y golpes secos dentro de la caja, por lo cual hay que montarlo de manera mas firme.

Definiste que parlantes vas a poner?
Saludos.


----------



## chifu

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Es verdad eso de los recortes, nunca hay que tirar nada, porque es como dijo Lavoisier, nada se pierde, todo se transforma.
> Me pregunto, como vas a revestir? pintura, enchapado, alfombra..?


Gracias Dosmetros  por el consejo , Marcelo en cuanto a la terminación van a ir con membrana liquida Recuplas techos ( si escuchaste bien )  , la paso con un rodillo mediano pero de pintar paredes y queda un texturado parecido a los equipos de instrumentos y si lo dejas secar bien muy fuerte tambien , aparte me tienen que hacer juego con los satelites reciclados de un equipo Grundig de la decada del 60 que era de mi cuñado
los parlantes me parece que ya dije que van a ser unos Jahro viejos que hice reacondicionar , le saqué los T/S  para tener una idea de como reaccionan estas cajas con esos parametros y le sirva a alguno para comparar , despues cuando los termine y haga las pruebas pertinentes los subo


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola , el parlante podés ponerlo con tornillos y tuercas, eso facilita. Incluso hay gente que los instala con el imán hacia arriba . . . cuestión de gustos . . .
> 
> Te aconsejo *le pongas dos refuerzos* , amures a las dos tapas curvas mas o menos en el medio de la curva y tomadas de lo que tengas atrás , como le hizo Peppo a sus (*luego* *mis*) *cajas Karlson con 15-150 be originales Leea*


Te comento que al ser de 12 pulgadas y la madera de 18 queda bastante rígido el asunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al Recuplást le podés agregar pomo negro y te queda un gris "prechioso"


----------



## chifu

bueno aca estan ya pintados , puse una foto de cerca para que se vea la textura , ahora a conseguir el material aislante y poner los parlantes, tengo que vewr como lo corto de forma " muy sencilla" a 600hz
Las formas redondeadas son solamente por que a mi me gusta como queda  y soporta un poco mejor los golpes que los angulos rectos


----------



## ngc1976

chifu dijo:


> bueno aca estan ya pintados , puse una foto de cerca para que se vea la textura , ahora a conseguir el material aislante y poner los parlantes, tengo que vewr como lo corto de forma " muy sencilla" a 600hz
> Las formas redondeadas son solamente por que a mi me gusta como queda  y soporta un poco mejor los golpes que los angulos rectos


Felicitaciones Chifu, quedó hermoso !, sin los parlantes tiene un estimativo en costo de madera ?, saludos


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

chifu dijo:


> bueno aca estan ya pintados , puse una foto de cerca para que se vea la textura , ahora a conseguir el material aislante y poner los parlantes, tengo que vewr como lo corto de forma " muy sencilla" a 600hz


Te quedaron muy lindas!
Te felicito!!

El corte, antes de aventurarte a que frecuencia cortar, te diria que hagas pruebas en directo, auditivas, si, pero si podes medir mejor, porque hay cosas que todavía me quedan como interrogantes a responderme.

Por ejemplo.
Un factor que influye mucho es la potencia que le vayas a dar a los parlantes, de ahi, la excursión que estos tendrán que soportar.
Como dije antes, cuando era cosa de amplificadores de poca potencia, estos no tenían mucho problema.

Creo que a alto volumen, tiene cosas que no son muy agradables si vas mucho mas arriba de los 200 hz


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Me quedo incompleto lo venia escribiendo, disculpas.


Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> arriba de los 200 hz


Creo que el tema depende un poco del parlante, aun cuando dicen que cualquier parlante se adapta bien, no lo creo del todo.

Yo tengo puesto un woofer que no son de gran calidad y cuando los apuras se nota.
Ahora en bajos profundos y en medios bajos, tiene un sonido muy agradable y aun cuando es una sola caja, cobra relevancia por sobre las otras columnas que si bien responden a baja frecuencia, se quedan cortas en comparación con la Karlson.
Ya tengo la compu con windows, es así que ahora solo debo tener tiempo y ganas para instalar el soft y hacer mediciones.

Repito chifu, te quedaron geniales, abrazo.


----------



## chifu

ngc1976 dijo:


> Felicitaciones Chifu, quedó hermoso !, sin los parlantes tiene un estimativo en costo de madera ?, saludos



Hola , las hice como habrán visto de aglomerado de 18 mm , me gusta mas que el fibrofacil de ahora , el que venía antiguamente era muy bueno pero el de ahora parece mas una Guillermina, algo así como un cartón prensado , 
yo pedí las tapas , ( que son las tapas?) las tapas son planchas de aglomerado de las mismas medidas que el fibrofacil y las usan para protección , una arriba y otra abajo de la pila de planchas de melamina y te las cobran a mitad de precio

O sea, compré una plancha de aglomerado con todos los cortes  de la cual sobró un pedazo de 1.9 m x 0.7 m  , 6 varillas de listones de 2x2cm y 3m de largo y 200 tornillos punta aguja de 32mm , todo salio $6160 , medio kg de cola Fortex $500 , 1 kg de membrana liquida Recuplas techos negra $1500 , despues voy a escanear el papelito de la maderera con los cortes.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia chifu, muy bien por tus cajas.  hace mucho que me intrigan este tipo de cajas, de las cuales no hay material que indique como fue calculado el diseño, para algunos son fabulosas, pero no he visto ninguna medicion de estas terminadas aun.
Que parlante vas a utilizar en estas cajas?  porque aunque digan que el parlante no influye en su rendimiento yo no estoy tan seguro. 
Tenes forma de medir respuesta del conjunto?  porque eso seria poder poner en numeros algo empirico. 
Bueno realmente un muy buen trabajo, mis felicitaciones.


----------



## chifu

Hola , los parlantes van a ser unos Jahro de 12" de 150 W del año 99 mas o menos y no sabría como medir la respuesta del conjunto, acá mando el papel con los cortes  que me dió la maderera por si a alguien le sirve , donde dice 421 debería decir 419 por que no entran y los tube que achicar un poquito, los demás estan correctos.


----------



## superpower

Hola Foro, buenas a todos,  Chifu ;en las fotos se ven excelentes, y buena idea de redondear los bordes, espero que suenen como esperas. Marcelo; tus pruebas son tan validas como hacerlas con instrumental, lo que cambia con mediciones con instrumentos es "tener los datos" y poder luego realizar cálculos, estuve viendo el video del francés que hace calculos sobre la caja Karlson, es muy interesante, voy a tratar de contactarme con el y pedirle permiso de "editar el video" y traducirlo al español, para que todos puedan comprender la buena explicación que hace, por mi parte hace ya un tiempo que quiero construir estas, asi que ya me compre un par de 12 pulgadas y bueno... a laburar.....


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Hoy estaba con la idea de escribir para preguntarle a @chifu como venia su avance... conta algo chifu, dale!
​Super, como estas? te comento, creo que mis pruebas son validas desde la percepción, y tal vez se salen un poco del "parámetro subjetivo" porque hice una comparativa vs otras cajas y eso arroja un resultado.

Con la medición podríamos ver que pasa con mas arriba de los bajos, recordemos que estas cajas fueron pensadas para un rango extendido, y por lo menos yo, la estoy usando como un sub de rango un poco mas extendido, pero no mas de los 250 / 300 hz.

El corte se lo doy con un cross Behringer 3400, que esta después del ecualizador misma marca, un 1502 y amplifico con 2 Technics su g90 para debajo de 300hz y g91 para todo lo que esta arriba de 300 hz

Cuando conmuto el Karlson por una columna technics, pierdo los graves t sub graves, es notable la diferencia con una simple escucha de por ejemplo Jarre, Bach, Jazz, ELP, Vangelis, Tangerine Dream, hay mil ejemplos en los cuales hay instrumentos que suenan a partir de los 20 y pico Hz, o sea, no es un espectro donde solo hay sonidos ambientales, o películas con super bass.

El problema es que mi caja, es vieja y esta mal construida, si le doy potencia hace ruido por todos lados, pero a bajo volumen es indispensable, los graves, y sub graves que reproduce son indispensables.
Creo que podes traducir el video y agregar subtítulos en YT, si no me equivoco existe una opcion colaborativa que no necesita de autorización para hacerlo.

Buscando info, llegue a un foro donde hicieron muchas pruebas con el modelo Karlson, e incluso, si no me equivoco también mediciones, no lo guarde en favoritos, y ahora no puedo encontrarlo, si logro dar con dicho link lo posteo.

buen domingo! Saludos.


----------



## superpower

Perfecto Marcelo, voy a ver el tema de traducir como subtitulos en YT, yo encontre esto googleando y recuerdo que alguien de este Foro ya lo vio, pero les dejo el link ;
A Karlson Compendium - Part One - "A New Approach in Loudspeaker Enclosures"
Buena semana para todos


----------



## chifu

Hola  aca mando las fotos finales , paso a comentar , los probé hace unos dias y realmente tienen buenos grabes , como lo compare ? , de la siguiente   manera ,  los conecte a un amplificador Marantz 1090 , salida A los Karlson y la B los monstruitos que tengo en el living con audio Car ( que lo detesto ) pero tiene cantidad de graves , ( solamente estoy probando graves por que no hice todavía los divisores de frecuencia )  y desde un lugar fijo del living  lo mas alejado de los bafles que pude  hice la comparativa , a un determinado volumen sonaban mas fuerte los Karlson ( me vibraban las mejillas mientras que con los otros no )   es una comparación  a ojo  , pero otra forma no puedo
Tuve que achicar el port de salida por que se movían demasiado  y le agregue material aislante a la tapa trasera
Hablando de la tapa trasera le hice un artilugio para que los tornillos cuando los sacara no me levanten la pintura ( locuras mias nomas)
En la foto del living se ve la diferencia de tamaño de los bafles en comparacion , exactamente el doble de volumen (litros)  , la parte interna de las Karlson aprox 60 litros , las otras 125 litros , y el woofer es un Pioner original , igual suenan muy lindo , estan hechas con aglomerado de 25 , son pesadisimas , copiadas de un modelo de Visaton ( las hice en 2003)
Al port de salida lo dividi en tres para respetar las alturas por donde salen los graves
La superficie del port de salida la  "calcule" comparando los port de la caja de Mecanica Popular  ( sumando las superficies de las ranuras 36 cm cuadrados)  y la del Karlsonette de 12  (90 cm cuadrados ) , pues yo la puse al medio mas o menos 50 cm cuadrados
Aca mando los parametros T/S que calcule con el Limp


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

chifu dijo:


> y desde un lugar fijo del living lo mas alejado de los bafles que pude hice la comparativa , a un determinado volumen sonaban mas fuerte los Karlson


Hola Chifu, como estas? y en otro ajuste de volumen o potencia, sonaron mas bajo?
conta mas detalles.




chifu dijo:


> Tuve que achicar el port de salida por que se movían demasiado


A esto me refería yo con el tema de los parlantes, son cajas muy libres, creo que para la época en uso domestico y en lo que se pretendía como HiFi, con menos de 20w, tu ampli da como 50, los parlantes que se usaban, y las pretensiones de graves en aquel momento no exigirían a los conos como lo estamos nosotros haciendo hoy.

Yo pense en buscar un buen sub de 15, tal vez un JBL, que tenga una buena excursión, porque es por sobre todas las cosas, lo que estas cajas provocan que el parlante trabaje muy libre.

Lo que si puedo afirmar, es que tal como hiciste vos, yo hice Karlson vs Columna SB-A52, y hay detalles en los bajos, que las technics no reproducen, incluso, por ej, el bajo de Pedro Aznar, o las guitarras de Santana, Pappo, Hendrix, parecen que estuvieran sonando en vivo (bueehh es un decir) salen mas naturales que en el Technics.

Conclusión, en mi caso y a muy bajo volumen es increíble la diferencia, no puedo prescindir del karlson, el tema es que no se realmente a cuanto llegan abajo, si se que mas abajo que las columnas technics, pero eso, necesita un dato, medido en hz. 
A alto volumen, a oido se sienten similares, pero en sensación ambiente, tambión se nota que cuando esta conectado el Karlson, los bajos bajos, hacen temblar lo que las technics no.

Veré si en julio me hago un ratito para hacer mediciones, tengo todo incluso yo uso un ecualizador behringer fbq1502 que cuenta con pink noise, el tema es, que con tanto trabajo, a veces no te queda mas ganas de hecharle mano a otras cosas.




chifu dijo:


> Al port de salida lo dividi en tres para respetar las alturas por donde salen los graves


De las Karlson no? bueno, ese es mi intríngulis, creo que ahí debe haber cierto tema con la sintonía, y que según el parlante que uses esto puede variar.
Otro asunto, es que la sala de mi casa tiene 15 x 5.5 mts, es una casa tipo campo modificada, y justamente los graves hacen su capricho, sumado a otros aspectos de la construcción que deben influir, no siempre se logra el mejor ajuste habitación / Bafles.

Seguimos en contacto!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## chifu

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Hola Chifu, como estas? y en otro ajuste de volumen o potencia, sonaron mas bajo?
> conta mas detalles.


Hola Marcelo , las probé  bastante fuerte y es evidente que suenan mas , eso si urgente tengo que encontrar la forma de cortarlas por que a pesar de que son woofer ( casi no sacan medios ) se siente ese sonido que no me gusta , pero todavia no se si voy a poner un divisor pasivo o hacer el 2.1 de Ezavalla ( creo que se escribe asi , perdon)  , para eso tengo que hacer una potencia mas  la idea mia es hacer un sistema para Karaoke ya que me gusta cantar
y siempre suenan mas , ya sea alto o bajo volumen


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Chifu, Gracias por despejar la duda, cuando mencionaste "a un determinado volumen" pensé que a otro determinado respondería inversamente. En mi caso, lo mismo, siempre tienen mas graves.

Yo fui probando el corte, tengo un ecualizador Behringer 1502 y este tiene una salida para sub bass, eso no me gusta mucho porque corta en 200Hz, y el ajuste lo tiene atras por lo cual no es accesible a cambiar el ajuste.
y aun asi, cuando ecualizas, lo que ajustas hasta la octava de 250 Hz afecta tanto a la salida sub, como a la salida directa. 

Yo uso dos amplificadores Technics G91 y G90 que son de 130W x Canal, cada uno, y así bi amplifico graves por un lado y medios + altos por el otro, estoy viendo de poner un crossover para tener mas control sobre los cortes de frecuencia para uno y otro, pensé en el Behringer 3400 ya lo compre en EEUU,  con la próxima tanda de importación estará llegando, asi que después les contare como anda, pero antes de comprar estuve mirando en YTube comparativas a ver que modelo me convenía mas sin gastar en vano. 

Lo bueno de esta marca es que es de altísima calidad, estos dos módulos son lindos aparatos para intercalar en un hifi, aunque los audiofiolos alienados griten en contra.


Saludos.


----------



## edh59

Hola a todos,vengo leyendo el post y aporto esta info (creo no haberla leído aquí) sobre los parlantes recomendados por Karlson para este gabinete,también adjunto los datos técnicos del EV SP15,uno de los sugeridos.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Poroto1

Armé dos Karlson hace 50 años, en aglomerado de 20 mm con Leea de 12 pulgadas, con medios Leea  bocina y tweeters ceramicos, todo al pelo, hace 5 años los abrí para sellar todo el interior con masilla de autos y control de divisores de frecuencias y cableado, todo bien; armado y refuerzo con mas tornillos. 

En resumen:  durante 50 años EXCELENTE RENDIMIENTO en todo el ámbito musical, ahora lo aporreo mucho mas y sigue aguantando y yo disfrutando los bajos. Ojo los elementos cerca de los bafles pues vibran  un montón. Controlar bien los cortes del frente, pero valen la pena. Un abrazo y a disfrutar.


----------



## daniel1508572

Estimados foreros:
Luego de leer este exquisito tema, si ustedes me permiten paso a compartir
Un poco de la información que tengo sobre este magnifico gabinete, que por otra parte armé alla por los años 70 (denota mi edad jaja). 
El cual montaba en su interior un woofer leea extra pesado de 15" y con un gabinete postizo adicionado en la parte de arriba conteniendo un rango extendido de 10", un twitter de domo radiante leea mas un plus twitter ceramico leea el clasico de bocina exponencial marrón.
Sin más, solo agradecer a todos por los contenidos compartidos.


----------

